# Trailriding im Gottesgarten am Obermain



## Tomson (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Dies ist der Treffpunkt-, Erfahrungsaustausch-, Plauder-, Foto-, Sonstigesthread für Zweiradler, die gerne technische Wege im Großraum Lif fahren und ist der Ersatz dieses Threads (um dort nicht noch weiter vom eigentlichen Thema abzuschweifen):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440906

Der Name "Gottesgarten" hat den Ursprung im Frankenlied und rührt von der landschaftlichen Schönheit im Obermaintal. 



Tom


----------



## littledevil (1. März 2010)

Ja ich muss jetzt schon langsam mal vorbei kommen.. brauch ich da Visum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (1. März 2010)

littledevil

Du bist Special-VIP und darfst in meinem Begleitschutz ohne Visum fahren - wie du mir so ich dir! 

Tom


----------



## littledevil (1. März 2010)

Dann kann ich ja mal bissl Busdriven.. was brauch ich alles? Hardtail? 2-3 Fullies? Carbon?


----------



## Tomson (2. März 2010)

Du weisst doch...ein Bike reicht...STEREO HPC


----------



## littledevil (3. März 2010)

na mal sehen ob ich hier noch eins finde!
Stereo!


----------



## OLB Carre (3. März 2010)

Stereos sind einfach top!


----------



## littledevil (3. März 2010)

endlich a gscheids radl!


----------



## Tomson (3. März 2010)

Carre: Endlich...willkommen im Team 
Little: Sa --> Fast´n Black 


TP


----------



## littledevil (3. März 2010)

Yes! Das wird was!


----------



## dirtman76 (6. März 2010)

@tomsom&littledevil: Falls ihr heute Obermain-Tour fahrt, viel Spaß! Lasst die Stereos über die Trails fliegen

Gruß aus Bayrischzell, hier schneits so leicht vor sich hin. Zur heutigen Trainingsrunde werden die 2 Latten angeschnallt.

@Carre: Wieviel Neuschnee in AS \ TIR ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (6. März 2010)

10-20 cm


----------



## lowisbmx (6. März 2010)

Tomson schrieb:


> Du weisst doch...ein Bike reicht...STEREO HPC



ist das so?


----------



## Tomson (6. März 2010)

@dirtman: Tour heute nicht - demnächst auch mit dir! 

@lowis: dem ist so! Du Ragazzi?


----------



## OLB Carre (7. März 2010)

@ Tomson: danke für die Aufnahme ins Team... ich fühle mich sehr geehrt.
@ Dirtman76: kann nur die Schneelage in Neukirchen beurteilen, da sinds so 5 cm...nicht gravierend. Werd später noch um den Oko laufen und heut Abend würd ich vorschlagen, das Wochenende bei dem ein oder anderen Bier ausklingen zu lassen. 20.00 Uhr? 

Last Thursday!  [ame="http://vimeo.com/9946324"]http://vimeo.com/9946324[/ame]

Stereo rules!


----------



## dirtman76 (7. März 2010)

Sick!!! Heute 40cm frischen Powder und blauen Himmel am Spitzingsee gehabt)

@Carre: nicht so viel trainieren!! WE Ausklang geht klar.


----------



## Tomson (7. März 2010)

@Carre: Logo!!!

@Carre und Dirtman Fern-

Nächster Termin: Samstag!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (9. März 2010)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> @ Tomson: danke für die Aufnahme ins Team... ich fühle mich sehr geehrt.
> @ Dirtman76: kann nur die Schneelage in Neukirchen beurteilen, da sinds so 5 cm...nicht gravierend. Werd später noch um den Oko laufen und heut Abend würd ich vorschlagen, das Wochenende bei dem ein oder anderen Bier ausklingen zu lassen. 20.00 Uhr?
> 
> Last Thursday!  http://vimeo.com/9946324
> ...



ist ja ein duftes video. in welchem ort kommen denn die trails raus?

gruß m.


----------



## littledevil (9. März 2010)

Sorry, das wird leider nicht verraten.


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. März 2010)

toll


----------



## littledevil (12. März 2010)

@tomson: kalt? schnee?


----------



## Tomson (12. März 2010)

@little-d:

Für eure Verhältnisse nicht - wirklich traumhaft ist es aber auch nicht...ich ruf mal durch...


----------



## lowisbmx (17. März 2010)

@tom

jetzt, wo die Abende wieder länger werden, wird endlich mal Zeit für einen Feierabendausritt. Der Detailkonstrukteur soll auch mit, ich glaub seine Reifen haben schon Platten vom stehen....


----------



## dirtman76 (17. März 2010)

Neid Neid! Ich habs ja gar nicht geglaubt! War gestern (nach morgentlichem Schneeschieben!) auf der Durchreise am Obermain: Da kannst ja schon fast die kurzen Hosen auspacken!


----------



## Tomson (17. März 2010)

@Dirtman: Am WE ist längere Ausfahrt geplant! Fast´n Black!

@lowis: Feierabendrunde unter der Woche nach Uhrumstellung? Mit Detailner! Geht klar!? Nuss schon geknackt?




Tom


----------



## lowisbmx (18. März 2010)

@ tom: längere Ausfahrt mit mir? Friesner Warte? Ich kenn da Wege....was?

nach der Umstellung abgemacht!


----------



## Benbo (25. März 2010)

Heute erste harte ausfahrt sturzfrei überstanden saisson kann kommen

PImmel und Koppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtman76 (28. März 2010)

@fast'n'black Bez.gr. OPf:

Hab meine XC Nachwuchsracer vom Trainingslager heut gleich mal über die Thursday-Trails mitgenommen. Unten gab's zwar nen Plattfuß und die Erkenntnis, dass ein XC Bike hier nicht das Optimum darstellt, aber in allen Gesichtern breites Grinsen....


----------



## Tomson (28. März 2010)

Gut gemacht! 

Also bis demnächst...


----------



## Tomson (3. April 2010)

Schee wars!


----------



## Tomson (18. April 2010)

Großartiges Wetter - großartige Touren! 

@lowis: wo warst du unterwegs???


----------



## ericoli (24. April 2010)

Hallo, Super Wetter  zum Fahren  wir treffen uns morgen( Sonntag) so ca. 9:30 ( ich schreib noch wenn sich die Zeit ändert) in Hausen oder in Banz wer Lust hat kommt mit.    Grüsse


----------



## ericoli (24. April 2010)

also Sonntag 10:00 in Schloss Banz am Parkplatz fahrzeit so 2-3 Std.  bis morgen   Grüsse


----------



## Tomson (25. April 2010)

...hmmm, bin quasi erst beim nächsten Mal dabei - dreh dann jetzt ne Runde!


----------



## lowisbmx (25. April 2010)

war super


----------



## Tomson (25. April 2010)

lowis! bald wir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (9. Mai 2010)

@ Tom: wann wir endlich? 

@ ericoli: Wind's Bar wird super!!


----------



## Tomson (9. Mai 2010)

@lowis: Ich gestern und heut! Aber wann wir gemeinsam? Du next WE Litzen-85km? 

Wind meine Bar am See!


----------



## Benbo (10. Mai 2010)

@ tomson

schönwetterfahrer sucks und äh 
HOMO SEX RULES

@lowisbmx

big edna for president
mach mich schnie......ler


----------



## ericoli (19. Mai 2010)

Am Sonntag ist mal wieder zusammen fahren angesagt so um 9:00  Treffpunkt:  sag ich nicht  oder doch  @ Tomson erscheinen ist Pflicht @ Lowis wenn du mit einem babyblauen Hardtail auftauchst ist aber was geboten, den FR bedeutet NICHT FeierabendRacing( FR = C...... from Hell + Strobolight) an alle anderen viel Spass


----------



## Tomson (19. Mai 2010)

@ericoli: Zusammen fahren? Crash? Treffpunkt wo?  Wenn lowis kommt, dann ich net! 

@Benbo: du auch mit?

@lowis: babyblaues Checker Pig? 

Tom


----------



## lowisbmx (20. Mai 2010)

schade dass ich mir beim Marathon das Hinterrad zerstört hab sonst wäre ich extra mit dem Hardtail gekommen!

@tom: babyblaues......cube! was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benbo (20. Mai 2010)

@ tomson 

so is im auge

@ lowisbmx

babyblau und gold wie der megaman

@ ericoli

sind schnittige rote italiener hardtails auch wilkommen?


----------



## Tomson (22. Mai 2010)

@lowis 

Morgen 10Uhr am Schwimmbad...wie besprochen...


----------



## Tomson (23. Mai 2010)

...bin nun auch wieder zu Hause, hab noch etwas angehängt...

Schee wars! Danke! 

@ lowis: Bald wir wieder mit ericoli und benbo! 

@ ericoli: Stürz mich! Was? Wo? Wie? Hdl  


Tom


----------



## lowisbmx (24. Mai 2010)

war voll super

es wird erzählt dass überwiegend Leute stürzen die versenkbare Sattelstützen haben.....

@tom: wir in dem Jahr nochmal oder eher nächstes....


----------



## Tomson (24. Mai 2010)

...dieses Jahr...


----------



## Benbo (24. Mai 2010)

muhu

rehabilation vorgeschritten

rad tour pur lockeres we ausfahren 

leute mit schwimmend gelagerten scheibenbremsen stürzn auch andrauernd

@lowisbmx


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ist bei euch jemand morgen unterwegs und hat evtl. Lust mit mir ein paar Trails zu fahren (bzw. sie mir erstmal zu zeigen, da ich mich net auskenn). Bin morgen bis Mittwoch in Scheßlitz, aber nach Ebensfeld oder Staffelstein rüberfahren ist kein Problem.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Tomson (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Matthias!

Werd wahrscheinlich erst wieder am Donnerstag auf Tour gehen! 
Bist du etwas gefahren?


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ja, ich war am Samstag ne längere Runde unterwegs, u.a. auch mal auf dem Staffelberg.
Danach war das Wetter ja leider beschissen und mittlerweile bin ich wieder in Böblingen.
Wenn ich das nächste mal in der Gegend bin versuche ich mal früher Bescheid zu sagen 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Tomson (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

@lowis, benbo, ericoli:

WANN FAHREN WIR MAL WIEDER GEMEINSAM ZWEIRAD???

War am Samstag an den üblichen verdächtigen Wegen unterwegs - sehr schön!



Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benbo (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr Schätzer

ich hab jetzt 2 wochen ferien von mir aus gern 
dürfen denn e bike fahrer auch mit????


----------



## lowisbmx (13. Oktober 2010)

e bike und Audi TT Fahrer sind gleichermaßen hintenrum mit Vaseline bestens geschmiert und dürfen somit NICHT mitfahren


----------



## lowisbmx (22. Oktober 2010)

@ericoli: war super heute, speziell weil, du weist schon wer, nicht mit dabei war.

@Tom: was?


----------



## Tomson (23. Oktober 2010)

Heut war bei mir echt super! Schöne technische Wege!

@lowis, ericoli: Wisst ihr, wen wir nicht vermisst haben?



Aber:  5.12.


----------



## lowisbmx (2. November 2010)

wen den? vielleicht den.....benni?


----------



## Benbo (2. November 2010)

lasst mich

2 std. stunden auf der neuen arbeit und scho wieder e mails schreiben 

skandal


----------



## Tomson (2. November 2010)

Lass ihn!

Wann wir Tour?


----------



## Benbo (2. November 2010)

wann wir tel???

morgen


Reisedetails scho bekannt?


----------



## lowisbmx (5. November 2010)

@Benbo: Lass mich! Im gegensatz zur mächtigen darf ich hier höchstoffiziell ins Netz! Unglaublich, oder?
@Tom: Ich will auch mitfrahren wenn ihr mal geht. Ich fahr halt hinterher mit MP3 Player, dann braucht ihr euch nicht mit mir zu unterhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benbo (5. November 2010)

@ tomson will man die bremse echt dabei ham????
@ lowisbmx  wir am so zum klaus du weist scho wenn zamschlagen??? p.s. kann ich mei bewerbung scho los schicken??


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. November 2010)

Hi,

komm aus Coburg und würd mich gern mal einer längeren Trailtour bei euch anschließen. Sollte allerdings nicht weiter südlich als Bad Staffelstein sein. Nächstes WE (20./21.) wollte ich mal runterfahren.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## ericoli (12. November 2010)

Nächstes WE- SUPER das machen wir, also Jungs an alle ich sag mal 21.11  Sonntag 9:30  erscheinen ist Pflicht ( mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze-Was - lasst mich) @ NaitsirhC  1,5 Km. südlich von Bad Staffelstein müssen wir leider, ist die schönste Abfahrt vom Staffelberg @ Capic Biker ist nächstes WE OK.??   @ Tom @ Benbo  ich denke wir lassen den Batterien König mitfahren oder  - WAS-  Arschl.... F... H... ( Sorry mein Tourette-Syndrom) wie ist es denn nun mit dem 4-5.12 wir haben zu 99% einen Bus( den ihr nicht nutzen dürft OHHHH)  war Spasssss   Grüsse


----------



## Benbo (12. November 2010)

Lass Uns!!!!!

Batteriekönig is gut
BUS noch viel besser!
Spikes davor aufziehn wird ein höllen ritt  muhahaha

und sonst ma wieder gestützt @ ericoli

Heut muk wer geht mit????

Normalerweise müsst mer bei so einer reise auch ein Briefing davor machen oder????


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. November 2010)

Ja, kein Problem. Dann schauen wir nächste Woche nochmal wegen Treffpunkt etc.


----------



## Tomson (12. November 2010)

...wie ich euch alle mag... 

Abgemacht!

Bus mit verstellbarer Rückenlehne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (14. November 2010)

Servus Tom, 
Wetter is Super  , Oko oder was.


----------



## ericoli (14. November 2010)

@Benbo das Briefing ist gleichzeitig das Biken am 21.11  will sagen du musst erscheinen,    also  bis Sonntag


----------



## Tomson (14. November 2010)

Genau!


----------



## lowisbmx (15. November 2010)

Batterie, was ist denn das?

Ich fahr am Sonntag allein, evtl. immer 500m hinter euch 

Ich hab mir zudem das Ziel gesetzt, die erste verstellbare Batterie zu entwickeln!


----------



## Tomson (15. November 2010)

@lowis: ...wie ich dich mag! 

Freu mich schon!


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. November 2010)

Servus,
bei mir ist für Sonntag was dazwischengekommen. Ich meld mich wieder, wenn es zeitlich mal passt runterzufahren.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## lowisbmx (17. November 2010)

ich wünschte mir würde auch was dazwischenkommen, dann müsste ich nicht mit!

@NaitsirhC: Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!


----------



## ericoli (17. November 2010)

@ Lowis   ach komm halt mit wir sind auch ganz lieb zu dir !


----------



## Tomson (17. November 2010)

Genau!


----------



## Tomson (21. November 2010)

...hach, war des schön heut!

@ericoli: Wo warst? Hast du trotz GPS den Weg net gefunden? Heut gabs nichtmal einen Sturz! Du hast uns gefehlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (22. November 2010)

_...hach, war des schön heut!_
 ja, war super, weil:

_@ericoli: Wo warst?_

und:

_Du hast uns gefehlt!_

bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher!?

@ericoli: GPS passt? Hat das eine versenkabre Antenne?


----------



## Tomson (22. November 2010)

Lass na halt!


----------



## lowisbmx (15. Dezember 2010)

warum ist hier nichts mehr los?? wann mal wieder fahren??


----------



## ericoli (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme gerade vom Staffelberg, war halt viel Eis, ich will am WE mal zum Skifahren hier in der gegend, also  ruft mich an


----------



## ericoli (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab versenkbare Snowblades geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Tomson (17. Dezember 2010)

@ Oli
@ lowis

Habe bald Urlaub, Ihr sicher auch, da sollte doch was gehen! 

Alternativ fahren wir eben Schlitten!?

Tom


----------



## ericoli (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo, an alle ,Gesundes neues Jahr( aber ausser mir stürzt ja keiner) ab jetzt geht es wieder Richtung Bikesaison, bis dahin müssen wir halt noch Schneemänner bauen   Grüsse


----------



## Tomson (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Danke - ebenso nochmals gsunds Neus! 

Schneemann bauen bin ich dabei - wir checkens aus!

Bis denn!


----------



## ericoli (11. Januar 2011)

Wir sieht`s aus fahren wir am Wochenende, wer würde mitgehen ?? (Staffelberg ist fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (11. Januar 2011)

Wann würdest du fahren wollen!?
So vormittags? Sa?
Danach Sauna?


----------



## ericoli (11. Januar 2011)

Sonntag sag ich jetzt mal, vormittag  da kann auch der Schmächtige und die Rakete


----------



## Tomson (11. Januar 2011)

Mkay-vorgemerkt! Mal schaun was die Anderen meinen!


----------



## Benbo (11. Januar 2011)

pennispumpe


----------



## lowisbmx (13. Januar 2011)

@ benbo: darf man das im forum schreiben?

wenn ihr fahrt geh ich auch mit. keine angst, mit mp3 player fahr ich hinterher, ihr braucht euch auch nicht mit mir zu unterhalten.


----------



## Tomson (13. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (13. Januar 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> @ benbo: darf man das im forum schreiben?
> 
> wenn ihr fahrt geh ich auch mit. keine angst, mit mp3 player fahr ich hinterher, ihr braucht euch auch nicht mit mir zu unterhalten.



Das darf man nicht schreiben, ich hab es schon gemeldet ( so nicht )  er wird evtl gesperrt ( Frechheit sowas)


----------



## scottscale (13. Januar 2011)

So, werde mich jetzt auch mal einmischen, hoffe ihr habt alle gut trainiert dann können wir am WE mal ein paar Höhenmeter machen.
Darth Vader Privat geht auch mit. !!!!
Gruß


----------



## Tomson (13. Januar 2011)

Hoho! 

Sehr gut!


----------



## scottscale (13. Januar 2011)

und wo treffen wir uns


----------



## lowisbmx (14. Januar 2011)

Uhrzeit: 10.15
Location: Lichtenfels, Mr. Bike
Dresscode: casual bis sportiv

Um zahlreiches und pünktliches Erscheinen wird gebeten.

@Benbo: Du musst auch mitfahren!!


----------



## ericoli (14. Januar 2011)

scottscale schrieb:


> So, werde mich jetzt auch mal einmischen, hoffe ihr habt alle gut trainiert dann können wir am WE mal ein paar Höhenmeter machen.
> Darth Vader Privat geht auch mit. !!!!
> Gruß



Training was ist das


----------



## ericoli (14. Januar 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Uhrzeit: 10.15
> Location: Lichtenfels, Mr. Bike
> Dresscode: casual bis sportiv
> 
> ...



Dresscode was ist das


----------



## lowisbmx (15. Januar 2011)

Der dresscode (eigentlich finde ich anglizismen *******) legt fest, dass z.B. nicht mit pink farbenen Regencapes gefahren werden darf. Wenn doch hat die betroffene Person mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen, auf die ich in diesem Rahmen nicht näher eingehen will.


----------



## Tomson (15. Januar 2011)

Dabei.

Super - bis morgen!


----------



## ericoli (15. Januar 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Der dresscode (eigentlich finde ich anglizismen *******) legt fest, dass z.B. nicht mit pink farbenen Regencapes gefahren werden darf. Wenn doch hat die betroffene Person mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen, auf die ich in diesem Rahmen nicht näher eingehen will.



Las mich  was hast du gegen mein pinkfarbenes Regencape


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (16. Januar 2011)

Singlespeed rulez


----------



## Tomson (16. Januar 2011)

Oh...ja! Schade! Bist gut angekommen?  
Wir hatten noch nen netten Sturz...derjenige wird sicherlich bald was dazu schreiben...

Bald wieder!


----------



## lowisbmx (16. Januar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall wieder, sobald mein neues Schaltauge da ist!

War schon zäh heimwärts mit Gegenwind und der aufregenden Übersetzung, was soll's alles Training.

Gestürzt? Jemand? Mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze?


----------



## Tomson (16. Januar 2011)




----------



## lowisbmx (16. Januar 2011)

Dacht ich's mir doch 

Und ich habs nicht gesehen...


----------



## Tomson (16. Januar 2011)

Er konnt nix dafür, also lass na! 
Donnerstag wir!


----------



## lowisbmx (16. Januar 2011)

Er konnte freilich nichts dafür, die Kind Shocks war Schuld!

Donnerstag wir echt? Moahh, da bin ich ja schon aufgeregt. Brauch noch einen Bademantel bis dahin....


----------



## Tomson (16. Januar 2011)

...nene...eher die Bremse...

Besorgst mir auch einen?


----------



## ericoli (17. Januar 2011)

Ein Chin. Sprichwort sagt " bevor du etwas böses sagst, schweige besser "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (17. Januar 2011)

Wer hat etwas böses gesagt Schatz?


----------



## Tomson (17. Januar 2011)




----------



## lowisbmx (17. Januar 2011)

Benbo schrieb:


> pennispumpe



gefällt mir immer noch! Wann fahren wir mal gemeinsam aus??
AMS schon komplett? Wir dann im Superabenteuer-Teamline-Team?
Moahhh!


----------



## Tomson (17. Januar 2011)

Das wird dann der Wahnsinn! Da freu ich mich erst! Jubel!


----------



## ericoli (18. Januar 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Wer hat etwas böses gesagt Schatz?



Ich mein doch nicht dich  ich wollte nichts böses über denjenigen sagen der meine vorderradbremse gezogen hat  aber der ist gar nicht hier im Forum  , ich kann Donnerstag nicht, muss arbeiten  entweder ihr geht ohne mich  oder wir gehen am Samstag ?


----------



## lowisbmx (18. Januar 2011)

Muss mal schauen ob ich am Samstag kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (18. Januar 2011)

...wenn dann mit dir Oli! 
Freitag wäre bei mir genial! Dann könnte Benbo auch wieder seine Schulden abarbeiten...
Samstag wahrscheinlich schlecht...

Tom


----------



## dirtman76 (19. Januar 2011)

Immer am Trainieren, die Flachländer.....


----------



## Tomson (19. Januar 2011)

...wie du, nur in anders!


----------



## elmerfudd (20. Januar 2011)

Genau Tomson, ausserdem macht unser Training schöner. 
Nicht das wirs bräuchten oder so.


----------



## Tomson (20. Januar 2011)




----------



## Tomson (20. Januar 2011)

Jetzt wieder Schneetraining...


----------



## ericoli (22. Januar 2011)

"bei facebook würde ich jetzt den "gefällt mir"-button klicken"    -   bei facebook  würde ich noch ganz andere Sachen machen


----------



## Tomson (22. Januar 2011)




----------



## lowisbmx (22. Januar 2011)

was denn z.B.?


----------



## ericoli (22. Januar 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> was denn z.B.?



Der Benutzer ist gesperrt  Was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (22. Januar 2011)

für immer gesperrt? 

Weist du eigentlich ob in Bier Alkohol drin ist? Nicht dass ich aus Versehen was falsches geschrieben hab....

Wann fahren, Schatz??


----------



## Tomson (22. Januar 2011)

Nächsten Sonntag auf jeden Fall fahren, ihr Schätze?!


----------



## lowisbmx (22. Januar 2011)

abgemacht!!

inc. Apres Zwischenspiel  ?? in Vierzehenheiligen??


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2011)

Super! Abgemacht! Freu mich schon!


----------



## lowisbmx (23. Januar 2011)

Bin heute ein schöne Tour gefahren, abseits vom Gottestgarten. Müssen wir mal im Kollektiv wiederholen. Die Eckdaten: Kleukheim, Küpser Linde, Hohe Metze, Scheßlitz, Giechburg, den schönen Singletrail unterhalb der Giechburg (der mit dem Fuchs) nach Weingarten, Neudorf, ein Stück auf dem Frankenweg, Ludwag, von dort nach Würgau, die schöne Abfahrt runter zum Hartmann, Scheßlitz, Roschlaub und wieder Kleukheim
Hier ein paar Impressionen:











Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mein neues Haus gefunden:






Ach ja, hätte ich Geld dabei gehabt, hätte ich mir beim Hartmann einen Felsentrunk gegönnt


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2011)

Ich bin ja so froh das du nicht mit deinem Hardtail unterwegs warst , endlich wieder FR     Was --  am Donnerstag wir alle ? N.....


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2011)

Saugeil lowis! Machen wir mal gemeinsam! Mit Geld! 
Donnerstag klingt auch gut!


----------



## lowisbmx (29. Januar 2011)

So, also morgen Treffpunkt auf dem Hühnerhof, Abfahrt um 10.30 

Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten!


----------



## Tomson (29. Januar 2011)

Bis denn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (30. Januar 2011)

...kurze Hosen?

Bis gleich!


----------



## lowisbmx (31. Januar 2011)

3/4 und lange Unterhose heut früh zur Arbeit! Trittfrequenz erhöhen!!


----------



## Tomson (31. Januar 2011)

Respekt! Ich Sitzheizung!


----------



## elmerfudd (31. Januar 2011)

Sitzheizung rules


*Warum braucht man einen Termin beim Hellseher?*


----------



## lowisbmx (1. Februar 2011)

Ach was, alles überflüssiges Gewicht!


----------



## Tomson (1. Februar 2011)

Kommst schon noch in des Alter! Was? Wie alt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (5. Februar 2011)

Was ist den hier los?, alle beim Training und keine zeit mehr ins Netz zu gucken, oda wat.


----------



## Tomson (5. Februar 2011)

...nene! Alle beim Geheimtraining, wir fahren nur noch allein!


----------



## lowisbmx (6. Februar 2011)

Von wegen allein. Bin mit meinem Salzkammergut-Trophy Teammember entspannt durch die Fränkische gerollt. Weist ja, Grundlage


----------



## Tomson (6. Februar 2011)

Wie uncool !
Evtl fahren wir dann nächste Woche!?
Waren heut etwas schöne Wege (Trails?) fahren....


----------



## ericoli (8. Februar 2011)

machen wir was diese Woche zusammen ?? Abends ? Sauna oder Biertrinken ?( äh Milch, Was )


----------



## lowisbmx (8. Februar 2011)

für dich steht erst mal Training auf dem Programm verdammt!!
erst Fahrt ins Blaue, und jetzt schon wieder abentliche Aktivitäten? Das geht überhaupt nicht!! Nehm dir ein Beispiel am Michel!!
Hercules racing!


----------



## Tomson (8. Februar 2011)

Lowis...ich finde er hat es sich verdient! Schon allein deswegen, weil er sich immer mit dir rumärgern muss!  

Ericoli und die anderen Verdächtigen: Wann denn? Freitag? Benbo fährt mich?


----------



## ericoli (8. Februar 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> für dich steht erst mal Training auf dem Programm verdammt!!
> erst Fahrt ins Blaue, und jetzt schon wieder abentliche Aktivitäten? Das geht überhaupt nicht!! Nehm dir ein Beispiel am Michel!!
> Hercules racing!



Ich war arbeiten, nix Fahrt ins Blaue,und mach du dir um mein Training mal nicht so viel Gedanken  Freitag ist in Ordnung  Nackt oder Angezogen  @ Tomson du hast ja so recht


----------



## lowisbmx (10. Februar 2011)

Sonntag Ausfahrt zur Friesner Warte?


----------



## Tomson (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin etwas angeschlagen Mädels...weiss nicht, ob Sauna und/oder Tour was wird...

Warmes Bier zur Heilung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (11. Februar 2011)

Sauna ist doch genau das richtige wenn man angeschlagen ist  wir sind heute ab 20:00 dort,   und danach evtl noch eine warme Milch


----------



## lowisbmx (13. Februar 2011)

Mist, ich bin immer noch erkältet. Aus meiner Nase kommt komische Flüssigkeit...ich tippe mal auf Hühnerschnupfen oder so...
Nächste Woche wir?


----------



## Tomson (13. Februar 2011)

...mir gehts ähnlich! 

Nächste Wochen behalten wir mal im Auge!


----------



## mabi (15. Februar 2011)

wir wollen auch mal im Gottesgarten trailen ;-)


----------



## lowisbmx (17. Februar 2011)

@ mabi: werden wir bald machen können! Ich denk mir mal eine Runde mit maximalem Singletrailgehalt aus, soweit das bei uns möglich ist.


----------



## Tomson (18. Februar 2011)

Maximaler Singletrailgehalt!? Wie gut wird das? Ich bin da dann auch gern dabei!


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Februar 2011)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/9946324



dieses filmchen hab ich am donnerstag gemeint


----------



## lowisbmx (19. Februar 2011)

Das könnte bei Schwabtal, Richtung Klinik hoch sein. Bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher. Banz ist's jedenfalls nicht. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal hinfahren, da gibts ein angelegtes Wegenetz den ganzen Hang entlang, das könnte das sein.
Falls ihr mal hin wollt, Schwabtal, die Straße zur Klinik hoch, am Schrankenhäusschen vorbei und gerade in den Wald. Da gibts dann einen kleinen Weg, der serpentinenmäßig den Hang hochgeht. Von diesem zweigen einige Wege ab, die mit gelben, blauen und roten Punkten markiert sind. Hab ich mir aber noch nie genauer angesehen.


----------



## Tomson (19. Februar 2011)

Ist es nicht! Geheimspot!

Bin dort mit diesen/meinen Würfeljungs schonmal gefahren....sehr geil!

Hihi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (19. Februar 2011)

Würfel, ach ja, Stereo ist das Beste

Geheimspot, das ist der sch####te Mist den ich je gelesen hab!

Wobei, vielleicht ist's besser, dann sind die Würfler unter sich!


----------



## Tomson (19. Februar 2011)

18"?


----------



## littledevil (19. Februar 2011)

Des Lied ist immer wieder geil!


----------



## Tomson (19. Februar 2011)

Wie Recht du immer hast!


----------



## ericoli (25. Februar 2011)

Der Frühling kommt


----------



## Tomson (25. Februar 2011)

Stimmt! Geht des WE was zam? Honig schmeckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (25. Februar 2011)

Ja von mir aus schon, Sonntag  10:00 ?


----------



## lowisbmx (27. Februar 2011)

Ihr heut Langlaufen gewesen??


----------



## Tomson (27. Februar 2011)

@lowis: Nicht! Du? War gestern unterwegs...
@ericoli: Wir hatten Recht mitm Wetter...


----------



## ericoli (28. Februar 2011)

@ Tomson wir haben immer Recht ( mitm Wetter)    Hier noch ein paar " Frühlingsbilder"


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Februar 2011)

Schöne Pics.
@ Tomson; siehste war`n gar keine Leute auf`m Staffelberg 

 und hätts dort auch gegeben.


----------



## Tomson (28. Februar 2011)

@ericoli: 
@elmerfudd:  ....die Bilder sind vom Freitag...was ist das:


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Februar 2011)

Ach so. Von freitag, dann war`n am Samstag bestimmt noch weniger
Leute da oben.
 erklär ich dir demnächst nochmal, zur Not geb ich dir halt mal
Nachhilfe. Mei Bub


----------



## Tomson (28. Februar 2011)

Genau geb mir da mal Nach-helfer zur Not!


----------



## ericoli (1. März 2011)

Donnerstag Sauna - Sau na


----------



## lowisbmx (2. März 2011)

dann geh ich allein in die Therme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (2. März 2011)

Dann geh ich allein ins Thermenbistro!


----------



## ericoli (3. März 2011)

Dann geh ich allein ins ...........     20:00  treffen wir uns  ich geh jetzt Biken lälälälälä


----------



## lowisbmx (3. März 2011)

ericoli schrieb:


> Dann geh ich allein ins ...........     20:00  treffen wir uns  ich geh jetzt Biken lälälälälä



lass mich


----------



## Tomson (5. März 2011)




----------



## lowisbmx (6. März 2011)

endlich mal wieder allein gefahren


----------



## Tomson (6. März 2011)




----------



## lowisbmx (20. März 2011)

@ericoli: jigsaws villa!! total awesome!!


----------



## ericoli (20. März 2011)

Ja, ich weiss


----------



## Tomson (20. März 2011)

War jemand mit dem Rad unterwegs? Geheimtraining für unseren Trip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (20. März 2011)

Wer war bei dem super Wetter nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs?!


----------



## Tomson (21. März 2011)

Ich!


----------



## elmerfudd (22. März 2011)

So ist`s brav nur nicht Trainieren 
Dann sind meine Chancen bei der nächsten Tour besser


----------



## lowisbmx (22. März 2011)




----------



## Tomson (22. März 2011)

Wer zu viel trainiert...hat kein Talent!


----------



## elmerfudd (22. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (30. März 2011)

Sonntag holprige-Wege-Ausfahrt (mit Einkehrschwung)!?


----------



## elmerfudd (31. März 2011)

Na Klar, ich schon. Aber leider net im Gottesgarten 

Und bis ich wieder Heimkomm gibts auch
 keinen Nothelfer Doppelbock mehr  Wuäää


----------



## Tomson (31. März 2011)

Ja, schade! Doppelschade!


----------



## ericoli (31. März 2011)

Ich kann am WE nicht, hab Nachtdienst


----------



## Tomson (31. März 2011)

:kotz:


----------



## lowisbmx (3. April 2011)

Um 10.00 an der Friedenslinde?


----------



## Tomson (3. April 2011)

Ja, schon! Oder am Baum neben dem Stein im Wald. Ich ruf dich an, wenn ich da bin.
War doch aber trotzdem gut heut, oder!?

MMMHHH!!!


----------



## scottscale (3. April 2011)

wo seid  ihr den heute ohne mich rumgehfahren.


----------



## lowisbmx (4. April 2011)

@scottscale: wird zeit dass wir mal wieder zusammen fahren. Mein neues Rad muss dringend zur Hauptuntersuchung!


----------



## Benbo (4. April 2011)

CSI Staffelstein ermittelt

gesucht werden zeugen für unfall am gestrigen sonntag so ca 14:00
bei der ein überaus gutausehender junger mann von seinen Rad geholt wurde!!!!!

Verdammt meine hufte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtman76 (4. April 2011)

Servus!

Danke nochmal für das nette Tourguiding!

@Benbo: Ich könnte als Zeuge gegen den Unfallverursacher aussagen
@lowisbmx: Wo ist eigentlich die Friedenslinde??
@tomson: Hast Du die Öffnungszeiten vom Naturfreundehaus im Kopf?

Freu mich schon auf einen Gegenbesuch, dann geh'n wir im Steinwald mal g'scheite Trails fahren!


----------



## Tomson (4. April 2011)

@Benbo: 
@dirtman: 
@lowis und scottscale:


----------



## elmerfudd (5. April 2011)

@dirtman; ich auch will


----------



## dirtman76 (5. April 2011)

logo


----------



## ericoli (5. April 2011)

da ist man einmal nicht dabei und Benbo fährt anderen Leuten rein  @ Tomson  Feierabendrunde ?  wann ?


----------



## Benbo (5. April 2011)

verdammt benbo wird geschnitten von andren leuten


----------



## Tomson (5. April 2011)

@benbo: 
@Ericoli: Anruf! 
@die Anderen:


----------



## lowisbmx (6. April 2011)

Benbo schrieb:


> verdammt benbo wird geschnitten von andren leuten



und ich hab's nicht gesehen 

Feierabendrunde? Nächste Woche? Diese hab ich leider keinen Feierabend...


----------



## Tomson (6. April 2011)

@lowis: Haha!
@ericoli: Feier meinen Abend morgen!
@benbo: Schade...du kein Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (7. April 2011)

@ericoli: Danke für die Begleitung bei der schönen Fireabendrunde!


----------



## ericoli (8. April 2011)

Bitte, aber ich hab zu Danken ,war echt Super, ne schöne Runde gerne mal wieder   du weisst ja H.. S... R...      bis Sonntag


----------



## lowisbmx (9. April 2011)

@ericoli: Wegen Morgen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Da ich ja auf Frühsport stehe werde ich schon eher losfahren, evtl. wollte ich aber mal Richtung Hassberge. Falls ich zum genannten Zeitpunkt nicht da bin, fahr ich nicht mit. Abgemacht?


----------



## Tomson (9. April 2011)

Ich fahr dann nachher wohl etwas...noch irgendjemand zufällig?


----------



## lowisbmx (9. April 2011)

Tomson schrieb:


> Ich fahr dann nachher wohl etwas...



glaub ich nicht!


----------



## Tomson (9. April 2011)

Was? Schön wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (9. April 2011)

De Tom is gar net richtich gfahrn, hat ja ne Bremse dabei ghabt.
Ne, war echt schöö. Mit  und 
Ich freu mich schon auf morgen  

@ Tom; Vergess den Foto net.


----------



## Tomson (10. April 2011)

Bremse vorn und hinten! 
War gut heut, Michl hat Niemanden umgefahren, , Foto unbenutzt dabei, kein Honig, dafür Ochs am Spieß, Wöschd und flach bergauf. 

Dank Euch! 

@lowis: Friedenslinde?


----------



## ericoli (10. April 2011)

Tomson und Elmerfudd seit ihr gut heimgekommen, war ganz lustig beim nächsten mal lassen wir den Haßbergbiker wieder zuhause oder


----------



## Tomson (10. April 2011)

Jaja alles gut! 
So machen wirs!


----------



## elmerfudd (10. April 2011)

Genau, alles Sonnig. Ich kenn den Knilch zwar net  . Aber da ich schüchtern bin, beuge ich mich der mehrheit.
Aber das nächste mal mit Bildern (wenigstens vom Ochs).
Grüßla  und ich glaub, ich Helf mir jetzt mit Not.


----------



## lowisbmx (11. April 2011)

flach bergauf:kotz:


----------



## Tomson (11. April 2011)

Lass mich!


----------



## elmerfudd (14. April 2011)

Lass das, ich Hass das.
Hab heut auch ne runde gedreht, n´ Arsch voll Km. 
ganz flach ohne Bergauf 
Grüssle


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. April 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> flach bergauf:kotz:



sonntag fahren wir im trubachtal. familienfreundlicher start um ca. 10.30 in ebermannstadt - viele hm und km auf exquisiten trails. falls ihr lust habt...


----------



## lowisbmx (16. April 2011)

Mist, ich hab mich am Sonntag schon zum Fahren verabredet....Bei einer Wiederholung würde ich mich dann aber gerne anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtman76 (16. April 2011)

Servus!
@tomson, benbo, elmerfudd & lowisbmx:
Was geht morgen? Bin in der Gegend!
Hab Euch heut am Oko vermisst


----------



## elmerfudd (17. April 2011)

Moin,bin leider in Nbg.
kann also leider net mit
auch net zum trunk
hab mir aber grad überlegt ob ich mal wieder ins Hirschbachtal fahre, zum Fritzz tragen. Geht da nämlich net FLACH bergauf
Wünsch euch viel Spaß im Gottesgarten, und prost


----------



## lowisbmx (18. April 2011)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Geht da nämlich net FLACH bergauf



mhhh, also was für mich


----------



## lowisbmx (20. April 2011)

Freitag irgendjemand? Vormittag? Früh? Lange Distanz? Wir?


----------



## Tomson (20. April 2011)

Ich bin raus! Fahre im Fichtl mitm Lift flach hoch und steil mitm Boliden runter! 



Evtl WE!?


----------



## elmerfudd (20. April 2011)

Wer isn bei der Liftgeschichte mit dabei?
Würde evtl. mit hinfahren, mich aber dann ausklinken und Km. fressen am Oko


----------



## Tomson (20. April 2011)

Ich Lift und dann oben Wurst fressen am Gipfel! 

Jamjam!


----------



## Tomson (25. April 2011)

Und?


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. April 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Mist, ich hab mich am Sonntag schon zum Fahren verabredet....Bei einer Wiederholung würde ich mich dann aber gerne anschließen



Morgen fahren wir um 10:00 von Schammelsdorf aus in Leinleitertal. So 4-5 Stunden. Falles ihr mal eueren Gottesgarten verlssen wollt... 

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metzklau (6. Mai 2011)

Hi leuts,
wollt mal fragen, ob jemand von euch mir weng was empfehlen kann so in der lcihtenfelser/staffelsteiner gegend, weil ich da bei mal ne freundin besuchen geh am wochenende... 
ich such was, wo´s mehr berg ab, als berg auf geht  mein BigHit muss sich schon n bissl wohl fühlen  
tipps? anregungen? wo sollte ich mal hinfahren?

Danke schonmal

gruss
Klaus


----------



## ericoli (8. Mai 2011)

Da gibt es schon einiges ( aber ob sich das Big Hit so richtig wohl fühlt wage ich zu bezweifeln, ist halt alles " Relativ " kurz und die Bike würde es evtl. Freeride Light nennen, aber gut dann sage ich mal Eiserne Hand nach Klosterlangheim , Karlssteig ,  Tiefentalschlucht,  sind so ein paar empfehlungen von mir, und noch was: ich such auch schon seit Jahren wege die mehr bergab als bergauf gehen, ich muss dich Entäuschen     viele  Grüsse


----------



## metzklau (8. Mai 2011)

okay, danke schonmal für den Tipp... muss den Trip leider auf nächste woche verschieben...  aber ich werd mir die plätzchen aufjedenfall mal anschauen 
für heute dreh ich noch ne kleine runde auf unserem "nur" 500m langen Hometrail im raum Burgebrach zufrieden geben


----------



## lowisbmx (9. Mai 2011)

@ericoli: ich kenn welche die gehen mehr bergauf als bergab


----------



## Tomson (9. Mai 2011)




----------



## lowisbmx (17. Mai 2011)

Bald Trieb, wer fährt alles mit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (17. Mai 2011)




----------



## ericoli (18. Mai 2011)




----------



## dirtman76 (18. Mai 2011)

Yes! Aber um in den Genuss der neuen Trailstücke zu kommen, muss man wohl zwangsläufig auf Langdistanz melden..?


----------



## lowisbmx (18. Mai 2011)

gibts wohl auch andere Distanzen als die lange?


----------



## elmerfudd (18. Mai 2011)

Und ich bin nicht da, Verdammt 
Ich wär so gerne mitgefahren, und hätte ein Kondensstreifen vom allerfeinsten am Horizont hinterlassen. Aber Gottseidank... äh ich mein leidergottes bin ich verhindert. Grillfest und Gesellschaftliche Verpflichtungen

Aber ich bin im Geiste bei euch


----------



## ericoli (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo, alle aus dem Urlaub zurück   wer ist denn am Sonntag mit dabei ?


----------



## Tomson (25. Mai 2011)

Ja, bin wieder da! 

Ich steh doch in der Liste! Verdammt! 



 Ericoli!


----------



## lowisbmx (27. Mai 2011)

Um 18.30 in Trieb zum Startnummer abholen!!


----------



## Tomson (27. Mai 2011)

Genau! Abgemacht!


----------



## Tomson (27. Mai 2011)

@ericoli:

Sonntag Fahrgemeinschaft Trieb 10:30Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (1. Juni 2011)

Sers, Leut.
Wollt mal wieder was reinschreiben, damits hier net gar einschläft.
Bin am We. wieder im Gottesgarten, hoffe es geht was.

Und der Gardaseefraktion wünsch ich viel Spaß, und net soviel
sonst tut die Leber weh.


----------



## lowisbmx (5. Juni 2011)

Fekesch!!


----------



## Tomson (5. Juni 2011)

Kniehebel!


----------



## ericoli (6. Juni 2011)

601 mich


----------



## ericoli (6. Juni 2011)

@ Elmerfudd ,Ich wäre glücklich wenn mir nur die Leber weh tun würde  
@ Rotwildflagge- wie war die Besprechung beim Chef
@ Tomson - Deutschlaaaand


----------



## elmerfudd (6. Juni 2011)

Mann Oh Mann, die Gaga-See Fraktion scheint ja echt gebeutelt zu sein.
Durch Stürze, Alcoholica oder Schlafmangel, auf jedenfall Plaudern Sie ja jetzt noch Wirr 
Ich will jetzt Berichte hören, am besten mit Blut, Schweiß und Tränen


----------



## dirtman76 (6. Juni 2011)

Genau!

Wer hier mit Schlagwörtern wie "601" ankommt, muss auch Erfahrungsberichte folgen lassen. Alle noch ganz? Blessuren sind ja am Lago keine Schande und der Espresso in der Notaufnahme in Arco ist für 35 Cent wirklich gut.

Die Regensensoren haben gerade die Dachfenster von unserem Büro wieder automatisch verschlossen:-( Bedeckter Himmel über dem Steinwald... na ja, gute Einstimmung aufs BIKE Festival Willingen.


----------



## lowisbmx (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte mir gewünscht dass die Regensensoren die Abdeckung über dem 601 geschlossen hätten....

Kein Finger rein in TV!!


----------



## Tomson (6. Juni 2011)

Galapagostier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (6. Juni 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir gewünscht dass die Regensensoren die Abdeckung über dem 601 geschlossen hätten....
> 
> Kein Finger rein in TV!!



bis 13.30 war's ja meistens trocken ;-)
zu lange in den federn gelegen ?


----------



## Tomson (6. Juni 2011)

Niemals! 
Den ganzen Tag hart gefahren!


----------



## lowisbmx (6. Juni 2011)

mabi schrieb:


> bis 13.30 war's ja meistens trocken ;-)
> zu lange in den federn gelegen ?



Immer zeitig raus, deswegen sind wir auch stets früh ins Bett


----------



## Tomson (6. Juni 2011)

@ericoli: Hallo Doischesllllland!


----------



## ericoli (7. Juni 2011)

mabi schrieb:


> bis 13.30 war's ja meistens trocken ;-)
> zu lange in den federn gelegen ?


Wo bist du den gefahren um 13:30 schon im trockenen, gesehen haben wir dich ja nur zu fuss beim Einkaufen


----------



## ericoli (7. Juni 2011)

Erfahrungsberichte gibt es nur im persönlichen Gespräch  @ Tomson u. Lowis, Darth Vader Priv. will am 2 Juli ein Remembertreffen    Laser mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (7. Juni 2011)

Wir waren ja auch gerade beim Mojito einkaufen 

Da fällt mir ein, ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern all die eigenartigen Dinge abgelichtet zu haben welche sich auf meinem Foto befinden, hat irgendjemand eine Erklärung dafür


----------



## ericoli (7. Juni 2011)

Hangover


----------



## Tomson (8. Juni 2011)

@ericoli: Dabei mich.
@lowis: Ich weiss von nix! Ericoli du?


----------



## lowisbmx (9. Juni 2011)

möglicherweise ist die kleine Ringspaltpassung heimlich ins Zimmer eingedrungen und hat die Bilder gemacht....oder das Galapagostier


----------



## Tomson (9. Juni 2011)

Ich denke eher die rote wilde spalt mich Ringpassung!

Wann wir fahren?


----------



## Tomson (11. Juni 2011)

@lowis: ...nochmals Dank für heut! Peng Peng!
@ericoli: ...am 09.07. wohl nur wir zu Zweit...verwirrt bin!


----------



## lowisbmx (12. Juni 2011)

@Tom: kein Thema. Zudem ist ja jetzt der black Balsamico Evo Driver unser Kumpel!
@ alle: Wann mal kollektiv ausreiten und Gagasee Nachbesprechung?


----------



## ericoli (13. Juni 2011)

ericoli schrieb:


> Erfahrungsberichte gibt es nur im persönlichen Gespräch  @ Tomson u. Lowis, Darth Vader Priv. will am 2 Juli ein Remembertreffen    Laser mich



@ Tomson wo steht den da was vom 9 Juli  ???? 
@ lowis am 2 Juli beim Darth V. P. Treffen   Ausfahrt 
@ Galapagostier zeig dich endlich mal


----------



## lowisbmx (13. Juni 2011)

Das Galapagostier kann sich nicht zeigen weil es unsichtbar ist! Dafür hat es aber 8 Hufe und kann an den Felswänden entlanglaufen (daher auch die Geräusche)!
Nachbesprechung wird gut!


----------



## Tomson (13. Juni 2011)

@ericoli: Lass mich endlich mal! 
@lowis: Sag dem ericoli, er soll mich lassen. 

Nachbesprechung wird traumhaft! Wer fährt? Benni? Jens? Am 02. Juli übrigens! Bei D.V.P.! Aufregend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (13. Juni 2011)

Galapagostier hat auch zwei Lenkräder, damit es die harten Felswandtrails hart fahren kann.


----------



## lowisbmx (15. Juni 2011)

Am Dienstag den 21.06.2011 kommt auf WDR ein Bericht über die Galapagosinseln. Für alle die gerne Tierfilme sehen (ericoli?) Evtl. wird auch das Galapagostier erwähnt....


----------



## Tomson (15. Juni 2011)




----------



## ericoli (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo, wie ist es denn- Wir -alle- am Sonntag - Fahren


----------



## lowisbmx (23. Juni 2011)

Alle zusammen, wird aufregend!!
Bin dabei


----------



## Tomson (23. Juni 2011)

Aufregend!


----------



## ericoli (23. Juni 2011)

Tomson schrieb:


> Aufregend!



 Aufregend ist gar kein Ausdruck   was haltet ihr von Breitengüssbach


----------



## lowisbmx (24. Juni 2011)

Breitengüssbach, dann Richtung Baunach (@Tom: dann können wir die alte BMX Bahn betrachten und in Erinnerungen schwelgen..) den Singletrail am Fluss entlang zu den Kellern und dann Kreuzberg? Wir sollten den Tobi als local guide ajtivieren!


----------



## ericoli (14. Juli 2011)

Salz meine Kammer gut- viel ERFOLG  Lowis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (14. Juli 2011)

Kämm mein Salz gut - auch von mir viel Erfolg!


----------



## lowisbmx (15. Juli 2011)

danke, danke, danke!! ich denk an eich während ich mich quäl

ich lass meine kammern so richtig durchsalzen !


----------



## lowisbmx (17. Juli 2011)




----------



## Tomson (17. Juli 2011)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## ericoli (18. Juli 2011)

Applaus -Applaus-Applaus


----------



## ericoli (29. Juli 2011)

@ die Salzige Kammer  @ Dom king  ,und an alle anderen,wollen wir am Sonntag mal wieder das Galapagostier jagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (29. Juli 2011)

@ericoli: verflixt, ich wollt dir schon schreiben!  Vergess mich!  Verflixt!
Aber So bei mir schlecht, da ich am Sa auf ner Hochzeit bin, da nix So früh! Weisst ja!

Aber ich hab dich 

King Dom


----------



## ericoli (29. Juli 2011)




----------



## Tomson (30. Juli 2011)

@eicoli:


----------



## lowisbmx (30. Juli 2011)

Was muss ich da lesen? So. ausreiten? Wann und wo? 
Rotwild, untenrum


----------



## ericoli (13. August 2011)

Hallo Domking( der Salzige ist ja schon im Urlaub,sonst auch an ihn) und an die anderen, am Montag wollen wir zum OKO oder ONOHE wer geht mit  @ Domking warum du nix Telefon oder Handy   das Galapagostier ist gerade durch meinen Garten gerannt


----------



## Tomson (13. August 2011)

Wir telefonieren doch grad! 
Galasee!


----------



## ericoli (13. August 2011)

warum du nix Telefonieren wollen , zu 12 Nackt  darauf komm ich nochmal zu gegebener zeit zurück


----------



## Tomson (13. August 2011)

12x im Dunkeln munkeln!  Lowis!


----------



## Tomson (15. August 2011)

@ericoli: Und? Wie wars?


----------



## Tomson (16. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (21. August 2011)

Fetakäse, Bannane-mich mit Honig und alles andere war Super ( SUPI) grüsse auch an Toys for Boys, wann nächste fireabendrunde ?  bei mir erst auf Ende der Woche


----------



## Tomson (21. August 2011)

Ich behalte mal Do im Auge!


----------



## Tomson (21. August 2011)

Dank für alles!


----------



## elmerfudd (22. August 2011)

Häääh, ich blick hier net mehr durch, zuviel Insidergebabbel. Ich möcht mal wissen, was Leute denken die euch net kennen
Tomson du mußt mich mal auf den neusten stand bringen, das ich auch ma ein bissle durchblick.


----------



## Tomson (22. August 2011)

Oder?


----------



## ericoli (24. August 2011)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Häääh, ich blick hier net mehr durch, zuviel Insidergebabbel. Ich möcht mal wissen, was Leute denken die euch net kennen
> Tomson du mußt mich mal auf den neusten stand bringen, das ich auch ma ein bissle durchblick.



Was bitte gibt es da nicht zu verstehen 1. der Tomson und der Benbo waren bei mir zum Grillen   2. Leute die uns nicht kennen haben hier nix verloren, und ich möchte auch nicht wissen was sie Denken ( war Spasss)  3.Du bist  hiermit auf dem neuesten Stand,und zur nächsten Runde herzlich eingeladen (und das du nicht durchblickst dafür kann hier keiner was)


----------



## ericoli (24. August 2011)

Nachtrag  @ Tomson, wie verwirrt wird Elmerfudd erst sein wenn wir ihm vom Galapagostier berichten, und wie war das noch Nackt um 12,  Ohh ich glaub der M...... kommt tschüüüsss


----------



## ericoli (24. August 2011)

Der Pfannkuchen hat ja ein Gesicht


----------



## lowisbmx (24. August 2011)

KUOPIJAN||||
Alles im Lot?!?!?!
Bei uns wolkenlosest und an die 40 Grad in der Mittagssonne 
Ueberall Bianchi 
Und Zaag Aar Palmen.

Wir sehen uns in der Hoelle!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (24. August 2011)

Kuopijan!!! 

Alles gut!

Bald wir alle zu 12. im Dunkeln!


----------



## ericoli (25. August 2011)

Da leck mich doch am A.... wenn das nicht unser Urlaub-mich ist  40 Grad haben wir auch in der Mittagssonne   Arsch-Arsch H.......


----------



## Tomson (26. August 2011)

eric di olio: Wollten wir nich ne Runde fahren?


----------



## ericoli (26. August 2011)

Ging bei mir nicht, evtl. Samstag soll ja etwas kühler werden , wir telefonieren mal oder ??


----------



## Tomson (27. August 2011)

Olio! Heut nicht, bin in den Fichtlmountains! Aber wir telefonieren mal


----------



## ericoli (28. August 2011)

bis nächsten Montag ,bin eine woche weg,  tschüüüüssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (31. August 2011)

@tom und benbo:

am 03. am ebensfelder baggersee grillen und chillen. wir pennen im wono, könnt euch ja evtl. ein zelt mitbringen!


----------



## MucMS (1. September 2011)

Hallo, bin neu in diesem Forum. Im Sommer fahr ich ab20 Grad nur Rennrad. Im Herbst (so Okt.-Nov.) möchte ich am Wochenende mein Scott-Fully endlich mal einsetzen. Hat jemand Lust, z. Bsp. am Sa. nachm. oder So. vorm. auf eine 2-3h Tour (eher gemütlich erstmal). So Bereich BA - LIF - CO ...
Gruß Michael (42)


----------



## lowisbmx (2. September 2011)

Hallo,
dieses Wochenende ist's schlecht, nächstes könnten wir eine Ausfahrt machen wenns bei dir passt


----------



## MucMS (6. September 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dieses Wochenende ist's schlecht, nächstes könnten wir eine Ausfahrt machen wenns bei dir passt


 
Danke für's Angebot. Nächstes Wochenende soll's aber nochmal richtig schön werden, dann ist das Rennrad für mich die erste Wahl ... so ab Okt. wird dann auf MTB gewechselt. So Okt.-Nov. will ich dann Sa. nachm. oder So. vorm. einige Touren machen, gerne schließe ich mich dann an andere an, da ich kaum Touren kenne.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Tomson (6. September 2011)

Tom


----------



## ericoli (6. September 2011)

MucMS schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu in diesem Forum. Im Sommer fahr ich ab20 Grad nur Rennrad. Im Herbst (so Okt.-Nov.) möchte ich am Wochenende mein Scott-Fully endlich mal einsetzen. Hat jemand Lust, z. Bsp. am Sa. nachm. oder So. vorm. auf eine 2-3h Tour (eher gemütlich erstmal). So Bereich BA - LIF - CO ...
> Gruß Michael (42)



Hallo, ich bin wieder hier, und sehe es gibt einen neuen 1. warum um Himmels willen ist RR deine erste wahl ?, 2. warum ab 20 Grad  , und nochwas "mein Scott-Fully mal einsetzen"  das klingt Interessant wir fahren am Wochenende, wer geht mit  ???


----------



## lowisbmx (8. September 2011)

Wann am Wochenende??


----------



## MucMS (12. September 2011)

ericoli schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin wieder hier, und sehe es gibt einen neuen 1. warum um Himmels willen ist RR deine erste wahl ?, 2. warum ab 20 Grad , und nochwas "mein Scott-Fully mal einsetzen" das klingt Interessant wir fahren am Wochenende, wer geht mit ???


 

Na ja ... hab halt mir dem RR einfach viel mehr Erfahrung und Training. Kann da bei uns auf wenig befahrenen Nebenstrecken ideal fahren. Ab 20 Grad (bezogen auf RR), weil's dann schön trocken und angenehm ist.

Viele MTB-Touren gehen doch auch durch Wälder und da ist's dann eh duster, da kann man auch bei 10-20 Grad fahren, man fährt dann ja nicht so schnell und atmet nicht so leicht kalte Luft ein. Oder irre ich mich da ... ?


----------



## ericoli (12. September 2011)

Hallo, dein letzter Satz hat Potenzial  in die Geschichte des Forums einzugehen     aber egal,deine "Lufttheorie" besprechen wir mal bei einer MTB Tour (durch den Wald) ,wie sieht es Freitagnachmittag aus wer will ein bischen fahren meldet euch


----------



## Tomson (12. September 2011)

Gefällt mir! Gallopier mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (13. September 2011)

MucMS schrieb:


> Viele MTB-Touren gehen doch auch durch Wälder und da ist's dann eh duster, da kann man auch bei 10-20 Grad fahren, man fährt dann ja nicht so schnell und atmet nicht so leicht kalte Luft ein. Oder irre ich mich da ... ?



Ja, so ist's! Geländesport


----------



## MucMS (15. September 2011)

ok ok ok ... 
Fr. nachm. hab ich leider keine Zeit.
Am Wochenende, vor allem So., soll's ja nicht so schön werden
mal sehen ...


----------



## Tomson (16. September 2011)

...war unglaublich schön heut mit euch im Wald! 
Bald wir! Kuopijan?


----------



## elmerfudd (17. September 2011)

Ja, war sehr schön,mei Herzala. Und keine kalte Luft zum einatmen, weit und breit . 
Nur kaltes Weizen, und Coole Logs zum Riden, auch wenn manche aufgrund der Reifenwahl verweigert haben.
War super und freu mich aufs nächste mal.


----------



## Tomson (18. September 2011)

@lowis: Du?
@ericoli:


----------



## ericoli (18. September 2011)

Radler auf dem Staffelberg, Log Rides, immer wieder gerne   ich kenne übrigens Obermerzbach


----------



## lowisbmx (19. September 2011)

Wie war Schnecko? Results??


----------



## ericoli (19. September 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Wie war Schnecko? Results??



ich war nicht dort musste arbeiten   H...... H..... G...... G.....


----------



## Bjoern97 (19. September 2011)

So jetzt melde ich mich auch mal bei euch, wie mir ericoli empfohlen hat. 
Wenn ich mal irgendwo bei euch mitfahren darf, dann meldet euch mal, bin nämlich neu hier im Forum. 
In der Regel hab ich immer am Wochenende zeit oder unter der Woche nachmittags, außer in den Ferien, da hab ich normalerweise den ganzen Tag zeit. 
Ich komme übrigens aus Obermerzbach, wie ericoli schon festgestellt hat und fahre mit meinem normalen MTB(Fully) durch den Wald, sowie auch Downhill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (19. September 2011)

Hallo und willkommen!
Mitfahren "darf" bei uns jeder! 
Aber wollen......Scherz.
Bei nächster Gelegenheit machen wir hier was aus!

Cheers!


----------



## lowisbmx (19. September 2011)

Wird super


----------



## Tomson (19. September 2011)

Ja!


----------



## Bjoern97 (20. September 2011)

Na da bin ich ja froh, dass ich bei euch mitfahren darf. 
Hatte schon bedenken........Scherz. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich dann auch Zeit habe, wenn ihr euch mal trefft (eigentlich müsste ich aber Zeit haben, da ich noch nicht allzu viele Verpflichtungen habe, außer MTB fahren und die Schule)


----------



## ericoli (21. September 2011)

Bedenken, wirst du erst richtig bekommen wenn du das erste mal mit uns gefahren bist........  wir haben schon einige verschlissen   da kann jetzt jeder selbst enscheiden ob des Spass war oder nicht        an alle wie ist es am Sonntagvormittag ich kann nicht eher   Tschüüüüsssss


----------



## elmerfudd (21. September 2011)

Ich hab aber ein Glück, das ich net mit euch Fahren muss.
@ ericoli: Ich fühl mich auch schon ganz verschlissen.
Ich fahr hier in Nbg. a weng,
 und hab "ganz viel Mitleid" mit dem Björn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern97 (21. September 2011)

Oh je, ich glaub ich überlegs mir noch mal......und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich mal bei euch mitfahren werde(in der Hoffnung, dass ich und mein Fahrrad danach auch noch leben, bzw. in einem guten Zustand sind), nur hab ich am Sonntag leider keine Zeit(am Samstag auch nicht), da is Verwandtschaft da und es ist irgendein Fest im Dorf. 
Falls ich mal Zeit habe, dann sagt mir am Besten vorher wie ihr fahrt, also ob eher mein normales MTB sinnvoll wäre oder das Downhill. 
Also, dann mach ich den PC mal wieder aus, denn der Wald ruft.


----------



## elmerfudd (21. September 2011)

Nein nein, keine Angst um deinen Zustand. Der wird gut sein(klar doch mit 1,2 oder 3  )
Und sonst macht das mit uns natürlich auch spaß, vor allem die gegenseitigen Liebesbezeugungen


----------



## Tomson (24. September 2011)

Bei mir gehts diesen Sonntag nicht! Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Tomson (27. September 2011)

Donnerstag Feierabendrunde? Wo? Wann?


----------



## Benbo (27. September 2011)

Würd sagen Ebneth und danach MUK


----------



## Tomson (27. September 2011)




----------



## elmerfudd (28. September 2011)

Schade das ich net daheim bin. Da würd ich glatt mitfahren, wär bestimmt lustig, wenn die Kiddies beifall klatschen das die Opis noch Radfahren, und das in dem Alter
WE komm ich Heim, Nightride- ihr lust?
Viele Späße
@ Tomson; Hab jetzt alles für die Avidse, und sie gehen


----------



## Tomson (28. September 2011)

@Elmerfudd: Bremse auf!


----------



## Tomson (29. September 2011)

Licht an! Zackn!


----------



## lowisbmx (30. September 2011)

super, twilight awesomnes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (7. Oktober 2011)

Wir morgen abend   wer will mit


----------



## Tomson (7. Oktober 2011)

Wollen 
Müssen


----------



## Tomson (8. Oktober 2011)

Benbo nicht


----------



## lowisbmx (8. Oktober 2011)

bei mir wird's auch nix 

ein ander mal


----------



## Bjoern97 (8. Oktober 2011)

Weiß noch nicht ob es geht 
Und wo würdet ihr dann fahren und zu welcher Uhrzeit 
vielleicht gehts ja


----------



## lowisbmx (8. Oktober 2011)

ich geh doch mit


----------



## Tomson (8. Oktober 2011)




----------



## elmerfudd (8. Oktober 2011)

und ich bin net dabei

viel Spaß


----------



## lowisbmx (9. Oktober 2011)

war eigentlich  und ein wenig  aber irgendwie auch 
oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (9. Oktober 2011)

War eigentlich ganz schön


----------



## ericoli (10. Oktober 2011)

Beim nächsten mal brauchen wir eine längere vorplannung      Fräulein    WAS IST DENN     Danke nochmal an unseren Fahrer


----------



## lowisbmx (13. Oktober 2011)

Richtig, und Sismile muss auch mit! Bamberg Rampe


----------



## ericoli (19. Oktober 2011)

Kickoff- Meeting: Es scheint, als könne man bei einem Kickoff-Meeting (also der Auftakt-Sitzung eines neuen Projekts) nicht allzu viel falsch machen. Aber nicht selten gelingt es dann doch. Das ist deshalb fatal, weil der Auftakt die Erwartungen sowohl der Projektmitglieder als auch der interessierten Beobachter prägt. Hier trifft jeder einzelne die Vorentscheidung, welche Erfolgschancen er dem Projekt gibt, welche Bedeutung er ihm persönlich beimisst und wie sehr er sich engagieren wird. Deshalb ist das Kickoff-Meeting eine wichtige Weichenstellung: Wenn ein Projekt erst mal schief auf die Spur gesetzt ist, dann kostet die Korrektur sehr viel Zeit und Mühe. Falls sie überhaupt gelingt.    am Freitag 21.10  um 17 Uhr nochmal zur Erinnerung  ich kann noch jemanden mitnehmen  Grüsse


----------



## Benbo (19. Oktober 2011)

strg c strg v!? 

Wann wie wo? Ich geh mit! Holst mich?

Gruß, ich bin net der benbo, aber der kommt auch mit!


----------



## Tomson (19. Oktober 2011)

Klappt! Wird gut! Gruß vom Dirk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (22. Oktober 2011)

Kickoff erfolgreich. Kann also nix mehr schiefgehen! 

Tom


----------



## lowisbmx (22. Oktober 2011)

Talas, ikea!!!!


----------



## Tomson (22. Oktober 2011)

Kashima!


----------



## elmerfudd (26. Oktober 2011)

*toyota*


----------



## Tomson (28. Oktober 2011)

Knollprong!


----------



## lowisbmx (30. Oktober 2011)

Zefal,
Zesty,

mattschwarze Panzer mit brennenden Ketten!

hat eigentlich irgendjemand.....


----------



## Tomson (30. Oktober 2011)

Heute noch fahren? Oder Fehlentscheidung? Wo?


----------



## lowisbmx (30. Oktober 2011)

Licht an! Zackn!


----------



## lowisbmx (1. November 2011)

@ericoli: ich muss am samstag nicht unbedingt mit dabei sein, oder? eigentlich wollte ich daheim bleiben


----------



## ericoli (6. November 2011)

BOMAG Walzentechnik   + Fahrerin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (6. November 2011)

Walzmich FEST


----------



## Tomson (6. November 2011)

Wohin?


----------



## elmerfudd (6. November 2011)

Der Tom kann keinen Festwalzen, zu leicht und kantig, 
der dreht sich net


----------



## lowisbmx (7. November 2011)

Bomag special 500!


----------



## Tomson (8. November 2011)

Was is denn?!
Freitag Therme?


----------



## lowisbmx (8. November 2011)




----------



## ericoli (8. November 2011)

Tomson schrieb:


> Was is denn?!
> Freitag Therme?



JA  20 Uhr


----------



## Tomson (8. November 2011)

@lowis: seh nur ich des rote x?
@eric: mmmh! wir tel! lowis will auch unbedingt!


----------



## lowisbmx (9. November 2011)

ich net, lasst mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (10. November 2011)

Therme am Freitag??


----------



## ericoli (10. November 2011)

Ja um 20:00  wir alle zusammen UUUHHAAAA


----------



## elmerfudd (11. November 2011)

UUUHHAAAA, alte Weiber, Warmes Wasser planschen :kotz:
und Weizen in der Kneipe


----------



## ericoli (11. November 2011)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> UUUHHAAAA, alte Weiber, Warmes Wasser planschen :kotz:
> und Weizen in der Kneipe



 Junge Frauen  Heiße Holzbänke   und Weizen   OK, du gehst also auch mit - Gefällt mir    (ich hab auch die ausgearbeitete Streckenplannung 2012 dabei) also bis heute Abend  Tschüüüüssss


----------



## lowisbmx (11. November 2011)

heiße Holzbänke.....wir gehen in die Therme!!






www.teensfirstwalzenfahrer.cz


----------



## Tomson (11. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (11. November 2011)

@ ericoli; ich komm net mit, hoffe man kann euch allein lassen.
aber mein Zwillingsbruder kommt hoffentlich,ihr habt ja schon ein bild von ihm, hab im meinen Gelben Bauhelm gegeben. Er wird euch auch auf die Holzbank Walzen bis euch Heiß wird


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. November 2011)

Wir fahren morgen mal wieder in euere Richtung. Falls ihr die nette Tour vom letzten Schneewinter aufleben lassen wollt. Start 13:05 in Scheßlitz Richtung Vierzehnheiligen....


----------



## lowisbmx (12. November 2011)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht, Sonntag ist auch schlecht bei mir. Wir könnten aber was für nächsten Sonntag ausmachen.....gerne auch im Bamberger Raum. Wo?

@ericoli: ROTWILD, hinter der Theke!


----------



## Tomson (12. November 2011)

@elmer: Wir sind so richtig gewalzt worden! Beim nächsten Mal musst mit! 
@lowis: Fest! New kids wann bei dir? Heut? 
@eric: Sternla?


----------



## Tomson (12. November 2011)

Players!


----------



## lowisbmx (12. November 2011)

New Kidz unter der Woche irgendwann.....

Players,....puh.....


----------



## ericoli (12. November 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> New Kidz unter der Woche irgendwann.....
> 
> Players,....puh.....



Players war UUUUHHHAAA     ,  ich hab heut die M.... getroffen , der Lowis hat einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen H.....  WAS .New Kids am Dienstag ? JUNGE
@ Benbo du hättest mitkommen sollen
@ Tomson


----------



## Tomson (12. November 2011)

Gestern war allgemein ziemlich !!! Netznora!
@eric: Wieso du nie an Telefon gehst, wenn ich anruf!


----------



## lowisbmx (13. November 2011)

wie kann das sein? ich war doch gar nicht dabei...... wer?


----------



## Tomson (13. November 2011)

Du warst doch dabei! Da ich gestern gestern geschrieben hab, wars vorgestern, also Therme! 
Fährst du heut noch? Treffpunkt Friedenslinde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (17. November 2011)

Wie siehts aus, WE irgendjemand


----------



## Tomson (24. November 2011)

Jungs alles klar?  Wann mal wieder Tour?  Bockbierzeit! 

@lowis: Lass den Joe!
@ericoli: Therme? Fest?
@elmerfudd: Morgen?!


----------



## elmerfudd (25. November 2011)

Auja, Bockbiertour hört sich gut an, mit`m Joe.
Heut geht klar,kann`s kaum erwarten


----------



## ericoli (25. November 2011)

Wie-Was Bockbier  will auch mit


----------



## elmerfudd (25. November 2011)

@ericoli;was "wie-was Bockbier". Bier wird aus Hopfen und Malz gemacht,
Bockbier halt aus Bock.

Aber ich bin mir auch noch unschlüssig was die Jahreszeit angeht. Is doch a weng sehr früh oder, ich hab mich auf`n Tom bezogen, er hat vielleicht`n Geheimen Geheimtipp.
Auf jedenfall hab ich jetzt Durst und will Bockbier, und zwar Morgen nach der Tour.(Man beachte den Vergrößerten Punkt, is`n Statement)

Ericoli, ich hoffe doch, daß es dir genauso geht wie mir. Bis morgen.


----------



## Tomson (25. November 2011)




----------



## Tomson (2. Dezember 2011)

@ericoli:

Morgen Glibberrutschtrailtour ohne die anderen komischen Kameraden? Nur wir? 
Auch ohne Eric? 

Tom


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Dezember 2011)

Tomson schrieb:


> @ericoli:
> ohne die anderen komischen Kameraden?



wie waren doch schon (so) lange nicht mehr dabei. 

trinken unseren bock jetzt wieder in oberailsfeld. aber der in 14heiligen ist auch dufte


----------



## Tomson (3. Dezember 2011)

@Frankenbiker: Net Ihr!  Aber wir müssen mal wieder fahren...wieder bei Tiefschnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (14. Dezember 2011)

Was is Jungs, seid scho im Winterschlaf
@Tomson: Auja Schnee bis zum Bauch(Dann sieht man die fetten Ärsche vom Plätzlefressen net so)


----------



## Tomson (25. Dezember 2011)

Froh  und  Fest  !


----------



## Tomson (28. Dezember 2011)

05.01. Ausfahrt mit Licht Richtung Engelhardts?
Wer?


----------



## lowisbmx (5. Januar 2012)

besser nicht...


----------



## Tomson (5. Januar 2012)

Stimmt eigentlich!


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2012)

HAAAAALLLOOOO,  hört mich jemand, wo seid ihr ( alle auf Facebook )  es geht wieder los    und immer daran denken !  INTENSIV   H.........first t......... .cz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin hier, wo bist du? Ausserdem was heißt, es geht wieder los.
Ich hab nie aufgehört
INTENSIV H....... first t... Häh was, naja ich bin Blond, ich muß des net verstehen

Die anderen tun alle heimlich allein Trainieren( so mit Joggen und so)-die LOOSER


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2012)

Was is denn schon wieder!?


----------



## elmerfudd (24. Januar 2012)

Nix du sein Wütend, ich auch viel Trainieren Bin total Platt von gestern Abend, 14heiligener bis ich net mehr konnte. Und jetzt fühl ich mich total ÜBERTRAINIERT:kotz:


----------



## ericoli (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo, wenn es im Wald mal wieder um die O Grad hat  geht es aber hier wieder los  wir könnten EIGENTLICH nen Alpencross machen, wer hat Lust @ Tomson    @ alle


----------



## ericoli (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die Jungs aus dem Itzgrund mal eingeladen ( da fahren wir ja sowieso ab u zu durch, oder treffen uns mit dem Schmächtigen  und der Rakete  und Co. mal sehen was sich tut


----------



## deserttom (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute.

"Ericoli" hat mich auf Eurem Thread hingewiesen und eingeladen . 
Ich bin erst vor ein paar Wochen aus dem Ausland in den Itzgrund umgezogen und froh, dass jemand auf meinen Thread reagiert hat. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mich Euch anschließen dürfte. Ihr wisst ja, alleine durch die Wälder zu biken ist nicht immer unbedingt aufregend  und vor allem wenn man keine Ahnung hat wo die interessanten Trails versteckt sind . Gruß Tom


----------



## Tomson (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo Tom!

Willkommen! Grad erst gestern von dir gehört (vom Kumpel aus Bikeshop)...kannst jederzeit gerne mitfahren! Ist immer lustig! Und ich kann mir deinen Namen merken...

@ericoli: Wann bei uns fahren? Was ist Alpencross?

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## deserttom (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo Tom

Die Einladung bei Euch mitzufahren nehme ich sehr gerne an  . 
Werde immer ein Auge auf Eurem Thread werfen und denke, dass ich darüber mitbekomme wann und wo Ihr eine Runde dreht. 
Was den Bikeshop angeht (den ich recht gut finde), ja da habe ich nachgefragt ob es hier in der Gegend MTB Interessengemeinschaften gibt. Da sieht man mal wie klein die Welt ist .


----------



## Tomson (4. Februar 2012)

Abgemacht! 

Tom


----------



## ericoli (5. Februar 2012)

@ Tomson  Alpencross ist schööööönnn    viel Spasss in UK,   Es wird langsam wärmer ,heute Nacht waren es nur  -13 Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (5. Februar 2012)

Danke Kumpel! Wird gut! 
Ich bin heut heimlich kleine Runde gefahren, Wetter traumhaft! 

Jetzt


----------



## elmerfudd (6. Februar 2012)

Sers Leut`s,
wie bei euch wird`s Wärmer. Ich bin nur ein paar Km weg, und hier is immer noch kalt, -19°  gestern -21°, nich mal der Scoobi wollt.
Fahren kann ich auch net(ausser mit der Hand übern Arsch), Verdammt. Und der Tom holt auf, wieder Verdammt.
Was geht am We, und wer will auf die Insel? Doch wohl net der Ingeneur.


----------



## ericoli (8. Februar 2012)

Morgen 20:00 Sauna    gegen die KÄLTE ,wer geht mit


----------



## ericoli (8. Februar 2012)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Sers Leut`s,
> wie bei euch wird`s Wärmer. Ich bin nur ein paar Km weg, und hier is immer noch kalt, -19°  gestern -21°, nich mal der Scoobi wollt.
> Fahren kann ich auch net(ausser mit der Hand übern Arsch), Verdammt. Und der Tom holt auf, wieder Verdammt.
> Was geht am We, und wer will auf die Insel? Doch wohl net der Ingeneur.



Geh halt mit in die Sauna, da ises KUSCHELIG


----------



## deserttom (8. Februar 2012)

@ericoli, ich würde sehr gerne mitgehen! Leider bekomme ich morgen Besuch und der bleibt bis Sonntag. 
Da bei diesem Wetter die Sauna ein sehr guter Platz zum Überleben ist, habe ich mich schon öfters nach Bad Staffelstein in die Sauna verkrochen. 
Nächste Woche würde ich sehr gerne mitgehen.


----------



## Tomson (9. Februar 2012)

Back.


----------



## elmerfudd (9. Februar 2012)

*Juuhuu*


----------



## ericoli (9. Februar 2012)

Wars schön    Wir heute abend Sauna ?


----------



## elmerfudd (9. Februar 2012)

Ja, war total Schön mit dir .
Kann heut leider net mit euch Schwitzen, ich bin noch in Nürnberg.

Denkt an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iamaroadie (9. Februar 2012)

@ elmerfudd
 du kommst des jahr noch oft genug zum schwitzen


----------



## elmerfudd (10. Februar 2012)

Genau, die befürchtung hab ich auch. Leider


----------



## lowisbmx (10. Februar 2012)

@ deserttom: aus dem ausland in den itzgrund? der itzgrund ist bereits ausland wenn man im gottestgarten wohnt 

@ alle: untenrum! ich fahr dieses jahr nur noch allein


----------



## Tomson (10. Februar 2012)

@lowis: Lass uns alle!

Da ich ja auch nur noch allein fahre, könnten wir gemeinsam allein fahren?


----------



## ericoli (11. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre nicht nur alleine, ich gehe auch abends alleine( zu zweit) weg  war gut    ABER ab nächste Woche ist schluss mit alleine da wird wieder zusammen gefahren


----------



## lowisbmx (11. Februar 2012)

@ ericoli: Ich geh Abends gar nicht weg, weder allein noch zu zweit! 

Nächste Woche zusammen allein? Jeder mit mp3 Player? Wird super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (11. Februar 2012)

Ach, da freu ich mich schon! 
Bald wir mal Meeting wg EUREM Alpencross? Therme? BioBeer?


----------



## Iamaroadie (11. Februar 2012)

morgen fahren ohne euch


----------



## elmerfudd (12. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr heut mit dem Menschen der mir am allerliebsten ist. 
    Mit mir. Ihr Solisten


----------



## Tomson (12. Februar 2012)

Dito.


----------



## lowisbmx (13. Februar 2012)

Klasse, bin am Sa und So gefahren, glücklicherweise wie geplant allein 

@Tom: du meinst UNSEREN Alpencross, der auch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten für dich beinhaltet? Ja, da müssten wir uns mal wieder zusammensetzen. Nur wie machen wir das wenn wir alleine fahren wollen 

Wir müssen nur das jeweilige Etappenziel bekannt geben, die Route kann jeder selbst wählen, so machen wir das


----------



## Tomson (13. Februar 2012)




----------



## elmerfudd (14. Februar 2012)

@ Tom: Tja, aus der Alpencrossgeschichte kommst du wohl
 net mehr raus


----------



## lowisbmx (14. Februar 2012)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> @ Tom: Tja, aus der Alpencrossgeschichte kommst du wohl
> net mehr raus



so siehts aus 
aber der Tom freut sich auch insgeheim schon drauf


----------



## Tomson (14. Februar 2012)




----------



## Tomson (15. Februar 2012)

@alle:

Freitag oder Samstag Therme!? 

Danach Players! :kotz:

@merlin: elmerfudd fährt?!
@elmerfudd: merlin fährt?!



Ansonsten Sa oder So Tour!? Wer? Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (15. Februar 2012)

Säsn,
1. Therme; Bin dabei.
2. Players; Kenn i net.
3. elmer;   Ja, fährt(morgen wieder,aber allein)
4. Merlin;  fährt net( die arme Sau muß ja Maloochen)
5. Tour;    Natürlich trotz Regen, Schnee, Matsch und Kalt.


----------



## ericoli (15. Februar 2012)

Freitag Therme ist gut , Sa. geht nicht , muss am WE arbeiten  fahren bei mir erst wieder ab Montag


----------



## Iamaroadie (15. Februar 2012)

planschen am freitag... dabei! 
 neue rechnungen fahren/besichtigen am samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## Iamaroadie (15. Februar 2012)

@elmerfudd: wennst dieses jahr mithalten willst darf ich net so viel fahren... ich nehm nur rücksicht auf dich


----------



## Tomson (15. Februar 2012)

@jungs: Sehr gut, somit stellen wir mal Fr Therme in den Raum. Zum Glück habe ich oben meine Frage nicht eindeutig gestellt, somit fährt elmerfudd mit dem Förster und nimmt uns mit  Juhu -->  wann Start?

@elmerfudd: Players wird gut... 



Am Sa dann Rechnungen 

Was is mit unserem lowis?


----------



## Iamaroadie (15. Februar 2012)

am sa wasserfall? könnte noch gefroren sein....


----------



## Tomson (15. Februar 2012)




----------



## elmerfudd (16. Februar 2012)

@ Merlin; Frecher Lümmel, kein respekt vor dem Alter

@ Tom; natürlich fahr ich. Aber nur allein

   ausserdem fahr ich auch noch mit`m Fritz, heute, muß das Wetter       
   ausnutzen und Trainieren. Ich muß ja mit dem Zauberer mithalten 
   können


----------



## deserttom (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute

Therme morgen würde ich gerne mitgehen. 
Treffpunkt: Wann und Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (16. Februar 2012)

ich bleib daheim und fahr rolle


----------



## Tomson (16. Februar 2012)

@elmerfudd: Abgemacht 
@merlin: Holen dich gegen 19:15 ab 
@ericoli: Geh endlich ans Telefon  Ruf mal die anderen Radler an, ob die mitgehn 
@lowis: Telefon besetzt 
@deserttom: Treffpunkt 19:30Uhr Therme Eingang an der Kasse. Erkennst uns daran, dass wir die komischsten Besucher sind. Zudem setzt ich meine Bommelmütze auf und ericoli seine fleischfarbene Badekappe 

Bis dann!


----------



## elmerfudd (16. Februar 2012)

Auweh, Mama ich hab Angst vor den komischen Menschen


----------



## Iamaroadie (16. Februar 2012)

@ elmerfudd: pack deine taucherbrille ein


----------



## deserttom (17. Februar 2012)

werde da sein! Freu mich


----------



## lowisbmx (17. Februar 2012)

ich geh daheim in die badewanne und trink ein weizen dazu  allein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (18. Februar 2012)

Weizen in de Badewanne war


----------



## ericoli (19. Februar 2012)

Wie ist es -Montag- Fahren   wer geht mit


----------



## elmerfudd (19. Februar 2012)

Säs`n, morgen Radln wär ja schon Ok. Aber heut hab ich im Wald überall nur Wasser, Riesige Pfützen und Überschwemmte Trails gefunden . 
Sogar Schotter fahren is Naß . Nur der Radweg war halbwegs Trocken, 
und Radweg Fahren is total Schwul . Deshalb fahr ich morgen eher allein Radweg( da sieht mich keiner ).


----------



## Tomson (19. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir


----------



## deserttom (20. Februar 2012)

Ich habe am Sonntag eine Runde gedreht -allein- 
Kann nur bestätigen, im Wald ist alles eine einzige Schlammschlacht.


----------



## ericoli (20. Februar 2012)

OK ich fahr auch alleine  auf Radwegen   bis nächstes Wochenende


----------



## Iamaroadie (20. Februar 2012)

morgen schlammschlacht!


----------



## Tomson (20. Februar 2012)




----------



## elmerfudd (20. Februar 2012)

Alter, dem Smiling is Voll Krass Cool Ey
Bei der Schlammschlacht bin ich aber raus, nix für meine Alten Reumageplagten Knochen


----------



## Iamaroadie (20. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (20. Februar 2012)

Hey, der Geschwindigkeit nach bin das ja ich


----------



## Iamaroadie (20. Februar 2012)

für die geschwindigkeit musst noch weng trainieren


----------



## ericoli (20. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin heute Banz -Vierzehnhlg.-S-Berg-   gefahren, es ging mit Schlammschlacht, da hab ich schon schlimmeres erlebt( Slang´s 40.er)  Morgen kann ich net , Wir wieder am WE.   TSCHÜÜÜÜSSSSSSS


----------



## Iamaroadie (21. Februar 2012)

danke olaf für deinen bremshaufen in banz! wenn der nicht wäre hät ich mich danach voll abgeschossen auf der eisplatte....


----------



## elmerfudd (21. Februar 2012)

Verdammt Olaf, warum machst du einen Haufen in den Wald. Hättest ihn halt weggemacht, dann hätte der Zauberlehrling auch mal wieder Dreck Fressen müssen.
@ Merlin; ich hoffe der Haufen hat net gerochen.


----------



## Iamaroadie (21. Februar 2012)

@ elmerfudd: ich war so schnell da wär des eis geschmolzen


----------



## Tomson (21. Februar 2012)




----------



## Iamaroadie (23. Februar 2012)

samstag fahren? wer? wann? wo?


----------



## deserttom (24. Februar 2012)

Ich würde gerne mitfahren. Allerdings habe ich die "Rüsselseuche" und muss pausieren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (24. Februar 2012)

Ja! Wir! Nachmittag! Bei uns! Wir telefonieren 
@destert: Gute Besserung!
@ericoli, lowisbmx: Was macht ihr am WE?


----------



## lowisbmx (26. Februar 2012)

fahren, was denn sonst?
143 der Gegenwind war


----------



## Tomson (26. Februar 2012)

ekelhaft


----------



## elmerfudd (27. Februar 2012)

Fürchterbar, Schreckerlichst Oh mein Gottwie kann man nur zum :kotz:


----------



## Iamaroadie (1. März 2012)

@elmerfudd: willst du samstag mal wieder einen berg hochfahren oder pedalierst wieder nur flach in nürnberg rum?


----------



## elmerfudd (2. März 2012)

Sers, ne ich werd Hart flach Bergauf fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (2. März 2012)

@merlin: Wenn Du etwas Rücksicht beim Uphill auf einen alten Mann  nimmst, würde ich gerne mitfahren .


----------



## elmerfudd (2. März 2012)

@ deserttom; der Zauberlehrling kennt Rücksicht oder Mitleid net aber er ist ja Fett und Faul geworden, deswegen kannst bestimmt mithalten


----------



## deserttom (2. März 2012)

@elmerfudd: sollten wir fahren nehme ich einfach ein Seil mit und dann kann er mich ja ziehen . Übrigens, bin ich auch Fett und Faul geworten! Der Winter war zu lang


----------



## elmerfudd (2. März 2012)

@ deserttom; Du brauchst Seil und ne Peitsche falls der Bengel zu langsam wird 
Viel Spaß euch zwei, und net soviel


----------



## Tomson (2. März 2012)

...dabei, aber


----------



## deserttom (2. März 2012)

ich auch


----------



## elmerfudd (2. März 2012)

ich auch will
Nothelfer helf mir in meiner Not


----------



## Tomson (2. März 2012)

...keine Angst  elmer, wir lassen dir was übrig. Zur Not hab ich auch noch Notreserve Fast´n Bock daheim...


----------



## Iamaroadie (2. März 2012)

@ elmerfudd: wir sehen es beim fahren wer faul geworden ist!


----------



## elmerfudd (3. März 2012)

@Merlin; ich bin net Faul, nur Bewegungsdranggebremst
@Tomson; jetzt bin ich beruhigt und kann wieder Schlafen, und Trails Plattwalzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (3. März 2012)

Sehr gut!


----------



## Tomson (3. März 2012)

War traumhaft! Danke an alle Beteiligten 
@elmerfudd: Schade, dass du nicht dabei warst...super Trails, weisser Käs, Weizen, keine Stürze , schöne Aussicht, flach bergauf...


----------



## elmerfudd (3. März 2012)




----------



## Tomson (3. März 2012)

Oje!


----------



## deserttom (3. März 2012)

@elmerfudd sei nicht traurig ! Wir haben auf dem SB beim Anstosen an Dich gedacht . 
@Tom Du hast recht, super Tour. Hat spass gemacht  ein dankeschoen an die Guides .


----------



## ericoli (3. März 2012)

VERDAMMT  ich war nach der Arbeit auch auf dem Berg  alleine  bis zum nächsten Ausritt,striegelt schon mal eure Pony´s


----------



## Tomson (3. März 2012)

VERDAMMT


----------



## Iamaroadie (3. März 2012)

mein pony muss noch gezähmt werden!


----------



## Tomson (4. März 2012)

-->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (4. März 2012)




----------



## elmerfudd (4. März 2012)

So,ich geh jetzt Fahradfahren, ganz Hart, ganz Flach Bergauf, und allein


----------



## Tomson (4. März 2012)

Stürz net, alter Mann!


----------



## lowisbmx (4. März 2012)

alleine ist's halt doch am schönsten  
so wie heute...


----------



## elmerfudd (4. März 2012)

@Tomson; ICH stürz net, mein Pony Scheut nicht. Im gegenteil zu manch VERZAUBERTEM alten Klepper aus`m Amiland
Und wenn ich doch mal Bodenproben nehm is des Absicht


----------



## Tomson (4. März 2012)

Nächstes Wochenende wir alle zusammen (getrennt voneinander alleine) fahren!? Wer dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iamaroadie (4. März 2012)

flach rumfahren zählt genauso als sturz...


----------



## Iamaroadie (4. März 2012)

dabei!


----------



## Tomson (4. März 2012)




----------



## lowisbmx (5. März 2012)

SA oder SO?


----------



## Tomson (5. März 2012)

Wie gesagt noch offen...alles noch offen!


----------



## Iamaroadie (5. März 2012)

genauso wie mein oberschenkel! 
ich kann nur samstag... sonntag


----------



## Tomson (6. März 2012)

Freu mich schon!


----------



## Iamaroadie (6. März 2012)

wird gut!


----------



## Tomson (6. März 2012)




----------



## deserttom (7. März 2012)

ich nehme heute noch einmal den Berg in Angriff ! 
Oben angekommen ist weisser Käse und ein Weizen als Belohnung angesagt. Muss das schöne Wetter ausnutzen . 
Was das Biken am WE angeht, kann ich erst am Fr. sagen. Sonntag ev. ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (7. März 2012)

nix mit weissem Käs und Weizen. Die hatte zu .


----------



## Tomson (7. März 2012)




----------



## scottscale (11. März 2012)

Hoffe, ihr seit heute gefahren war mit Rakete RR fahren und ihr ???


----------



## lowisbmx (14. März 2012)

Wir fahren immer


----------



## scottscale (14. März 2012)

wann fahren wir wieder mal alle zusammen ???


----------



## lowisbmx (15. März 2012)

hoffentlich bald mal, der Oli soll was ausmachen


----------



## ericoli (15. März 2012)

Morgen Sauna  Sonntag Biken Wir alle   jemand noch Fragen    Striegelt wieder mal eure P........


----------



## scottscale (15. März 2012)

Sauna ??? Sonntag wann ??? kann nur am Nachmittag


----------



## ericoli (15. März 2012)

Sauna 20:00  Morgen ,  Sonntag eher vormittag  würde ich sagen oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottscale (15. März 2012)

Na mal schauen aber Sonntag wird wohl nichts bei mir werden :


----------



## Tomson (16. März 2012)

Bin auch mal wieder da 
Wann fahren? Sa und So?


----------



## elmerfudd (16. März 2012)

Heute  Wir?  Jetzt?


----------



## Tomson (16. März 2012)




----------



## lowisbmx (16. März 2012)

Sonntag 8:00 Abfahrt bei mir! Litzendorf, Friesner Warte + Heiligenstadter Runde Nr.2, dann Wattendorf Küpser Linde und heim  
@ericoli: Hardtail!!


----------



## Tomson (16. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (17. März 2012)

kann Sonntag leider nicht .
Oli danke fuer den call heute. War leider schon unterwegs. Besuch aus Sueddeutschland, musste Ihn den Berg zeigen


----------



## scottscale (17. März 2012)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Sonntag 8:00 Abfahrt bei mir! Litzendorf, Friesner Warte + Heiligenstadter Runde Nr.2, dann Wattendorf Küpser Linde und heim
> @ericoli: Hardtail!!



Hast wohl nicht viel Zeit am Sonntag (kleine Runde oder)


----------



## Tomson (17. März 2012)

@desert: Schade, dass du nicht dabei wart, war gut, aber bei dir bestimmt auch 

@alle Ericoli, Merlin, Lowis, usw und wer spontan Lust hat: Morgen 10:30Uhr in Lif beim Schwimmbad/Schule/Friedenslinde Treffpunkt, dann Harte technische Tour


----------



## ericoli (25. März 2012)

Bin Montag früh fertig mit Nachtdienst( @ Tomson nicht Nacktdienst)  wer hat die Woche Zeit für ne Feierabendrunde,ist ja länger hell


----------



## Tomson (25. März 2012)

Ich ich ich!  Oder?


----------



## Iamaroadie (26. März 2012)

@ ericoli: ich würde morgen auf nachmittag fahren gehen


----------



## ericoli (27. März 2012)

Kann ich nicht muss ich arbeiten  morgen abend Fireabendrunde beim Tomson


----------



## Tomson (28. März 2012)

Danke! War sehr schön!
@lowis, desert, merlin, elmer, scale, ...: Beim nächsten Mal wir alle schöne Tour!


----------



## elmerfudd (29. März 2012)

Mit euch immer meina Herzala


----------



## moe92 (31. März 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (31. März 2012)

Jaja! Merlinette hart am Limit!


----------



## Tomson (6. April 2012)




----------



## elmerfudd (7. April 2012)

Mmhh, jetzt hab ich Lust auf Schokolade, Verdammt

Morgen evtl. kleine Runde vom Trieber Rennen ( bei passendem Wetter), wer hat Lust im anschluß beim Trieber Metzger


----------



## ericoli (9. April 2012)

Tomson schrieb:


> Jaja! Merlinette hart am Limit!



Foot out  Wie Ich     @ Tomson Wir Heute Abend


----------



## Tomson (9. April 2012)

Heut Abend


----------



## lowisbmx (9. April 2012)

20:00 wir alle heute Abend


----------



## ericoli (20. April 2012)

Hallo an alle      evtl Samstag nachmittag fahren ?  oder Sonntag vormittag ?


----------



## Tomson (20. April 2012)

Ähhh...ja! Samstag 14Uhr Trieb kleine Runde, Lowis und Elmer auch dabei! 

Deserttom?


----------



## deserttom (21. April 2012)

@ alle! 

Ich war vergangene Woche in Oberstdorf zum Biken . Bin gerade erst zurückgekommen.
Was natürlich heißt, ich kann heute leider nicht mitbiken.
Kommende Woche (Mittwoch) gehts nach Riva zum Sympatex Bike Festival.
Aber dann.........bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (21. April 2012)

Geil wars! 
Und 1,5 Stürze! 
@Elmer und Merlin: Nass geworden?

@Desert: Sehr fleissig, abgemacht!

Jetzt dann erst mal


----------



## ericoli (21. April 2012)

Elmer und Merlin sind nass geworden, als ich durch Lif gefahren bin, hats ja scho gschifft  war aber gut heute @ Deserttom ich meld mich am Montag  mal, wenn es schön wird     Grüsse


----------



## elmerfudd (22. April 2012)

@ ericoli; wieso Naß geworden. Als es anfing zu Regnen waren wir scho lang im Döner und ham gemampft. Du bist mit deim Wagen halt zu langsam gfahrn
War echt gut, gerne wieder
Aber übern Trunk, des hat irgendwie gefehlt


----------



## deserttom (24. April 2012)

@ alle

Koffer sind gepackt .
Morgen gehts nach Riva bella Italia 
@ericoli: hat leider nicht mehr geklappt. Aber nach Riva! Ich bring den Sommer mit


----------



## Tomson (24. April 2012)




----------



## elmerfudd (3. Mai 2012)

wer will morgen a bisserl Radln???

Ericoli, Tomson, in Trieb vielleicht a weng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (3. Mai 2012)

Würd ich gern,geht bei mir aber net  aber am Sonntag können wir in Trieb fahren


----------



## Tomson (6. Mai 2012)

@desert: Schön, dich mal wieder gesehen zu haben! Bald wir fahren! 
@elmer: Danke nochmals!
@slang: Morgen wir! Gut gemacht heut!
@ericoli: Bremse passt? Fährt der Michl eigentlich Trieb mit?


----------



## ericoli (6. Mai 2012)

Fährt der Tom eigentlich mit ?? wo er doch so schnell war, in Trieb--JA ER FÄHRT MIT--    ( Antworte ja nicht mit Fragezeichen du ver.... H.... Junge )     war Geil in Trieb nachdem ich wieder Sauber und Aufgewärmt war  - am Donnerstag od. Freitag abend ne Runde     tschüüüsss


----------



## scottscale (6. Mai 2012)

Würde am Freitag auch mitfahren !!


----------



## Tomson (10. Mai 2012)

Freitag was? Wo? Wann?

Wer is eigentlich der Tom und der geht wohin mit???


----------



## ericoli (11. Mai 2012)

?????????????


----------



## lowisbmx (11. Mai 2012)

kann leider noch net, mein Knie....


----------



## Tomson (11. Mai 2012)

Miau...


----------



## Tomson (12. Mai 2012)

Danke!


----------



## deserttom (14. Mai 2012)

@ ericoli: war eine schöne Runde heute 
vielleicht klappt es ja am Wochenende wieder. 
Der Bierkeller war auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## ericoli (14. Mai 2012)

Ja war Super    am Donnerstag  früh 9:30  Amtsbotenweg - wer will mit ( für die Alpencrosser PFLICHT    )


----------



## elmerfudd (15. Mai 2012)

Moin, evtl. geh ich mit.
Aber nur mit  , und lass die Alpencrossies daheim, der eine sträubt sich, und die anderen überreden . Es sei denn der Tom gibt endlich nach( wird auch bestimmt schön)

Ich euch alle


----------



## ericoli (15. Mai 2012)

Wir  dich auch , ich denke schon das kurz gehalten wird um ein SPORTGETRÄNK zu sich zu nehmen     die Alpencrossies müssen schon mit  @ Tomson  der Hannes geht auch mit ( am Donnerstag und zum Alpencross)


----------



## scottscale (15. Mai 2012)

Wer hat hier eigentlich was gegen die Alpencrossis


----------



## elmerfudd (16. Mai 2012)

Wo und was ist eigentlich der Amtsbotenweg


----------



## Tomson (16. Mai 2012)

Alpencross 
Amtsbotenweg 

Naja, ich geh dann etwas Fahrrad fahren


----------



## ericoli (16. Mai 2012)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Wo und was ist eigentlich der Amtsbotenweg



Die Stadt Königsberg gehörte von 1829 bis 1920 zum Herzogtum Coburg - Sachsen - Gotha. Damals wurde der Weg zur Übermittlung von Botschaften, von der Amtsstadt Königsberg in die Residenzstadt Coburg, genutzt. Der Amtsbote musste die Strecke von über 50km zwei mal pro Woche zurücklegen, selbstverständlich zu Fuß. Des Weiteren wurde er von Bäuerinnen und Handwerkern genutzt, um ihre Waren und Leistungen in Coburg anzubieten.


----------



## ericoli (16. Mai 2012)

Tomson schrieb:


> Alpencross
> Amtsbotenweg
> 
> Naja, ich geh dann etwas Fahrrad fahren



Der Tom Hat doch schon längst nachgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (16. Mai 2012)

Ahoi, da der Amtsbotenweg nur von Bäuerinnen und Heimwerkern genutzt wird, muß ich morgen leider passen

Aber ich wünsch euch viel Spaß

Evtl. geht ja die Tage nochma was.


----------



## ericoli (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo, morgen 13:00  in Banz am Parkplatz, wer Lust hat  @ Elmer wird auch nicht von Amtsboten genutzt   ist der Tom schon von  W-berg zurück  ????


----------



## deserttom (20. Mai 2012)

ich werde da sein


----------



## Tomson (20. Mai 2012)

Zurück!


----------



## scottscale (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo ericoli wie war es heute war das Lichtschwert auch dabei


----------



## ericoli (21. Mai 2012)

War super  ja das Lichtschwert war dabei, @ Tomson und wie wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (21. Mai 2012)

Kurz gesagt: Geil! 

So in der Reihenfolge:        

Da gibs von der Serie nochmal ein Event in Treuchlingen, da musst du/ihr/wir unbedingt mitfahren! Gefällt bestimmt!


----------



## Iamaroadie (24. Mai 2012)

manche sind glaub ich noch traumatisiert von winterberg... falls sie jemals wieder klar kommen werden?!


----------



## Tomson (3. Juni 2012)

@ericoli: Meinst wir schaffen es morgen zu telefonieren? Was los?


----------



## deserttom (4. Juni 2012)

So, zurück vom Guidelehrgang 
@ ericoli: bin wieder bereit. Ich melde mich die Tage mal bei Dir.


----------



## elmerfudd (4. Juni 2012)

Ahoi Mädels, 
am Freitag bin ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder im Lande, evtl. geht ja was.
@ ericoli; wir sollten mal fürs Endurorace in Treuchlingen Trainieren, oder uns schon mal Ausreden überlegen.


----------



## ericoli (4. Juni 2012)

Auch Ahoi, für ein Endurorace muss ich doch nicht trainieren ( ich hab viele ausreden zur hand)  @ Wüstenthomas freut mich ,morgen abend evtl mitm Tomson ruf mich an wenn du mitgehst bin ab 15:00 zu erreichen   Grüsse an alle


----------



## ericoli (7. Juni 2012)

Am Samstag Biken 13:00 in Unersdorf    oder Deserttom ?  wer Lust hat  @ lowis und alle anderen Alpcrossies am Dienstag 12.06 bei mir um 19:00


----------



## deserttom (8. Juni 2012)

@ericoli: ich bin dabei 
Unnerdorf, kenn sogar ich, wenn es das Dorf ist wo ich meine .
ich parke am Thermenparkplatz und komm angebiked .
Treffpunkt: wo genau in Unnersdorf?


----------



## ericoli (8. Juni 2012)

Unersdorf auf der Mainbrücke( kl. Änderung) 12:00    bis dahin


----------



## deserttom (8. Juni 2012)

12 Uhr geht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (18. Juni 2012)

viel Spaß beim Alpen X


----------



## ericoli (19. Juni 2012)

Geht doch erst am 30.06 los   bis dahin fahren wir evtl. nochmal zusammen    wenn nicht DANKE


----------



## ericoli (28. Juni 2012)

deserttom schrieb:


> viel Spaß beim Alpen X



hat doch nicht mehr geklappt     also nochmal  Danke ( viel Spass für dich am Samstag, hoffenlich kommen ein paar Leute )   Grüsse


----------



## Tomson (28. Juni 2012)

@deserttom: Vielen Dank!  Beim nächsten Trip musst mal mit 

@ericoli: Wann gehen wir wohin?


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Juni 2012)

Ich wünsche allen Alpentransen viel Spaß und Rückenwind
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns alsbald mal im Trunk zum Reiseberichterstatten und Natürlich


----------



## deserttom (29. Juni 2012)

ich schließe mich den Wünschen an  vor allem GEILES Wetter 
und immer schön keep pedaling


----------



## Tomson (7. Juli 2012)

Wieder da! Danke an alle! 

Zischel!


----------



## scottscale (8. Juli 2012)

Ja wieder da, es war gut !!!!!


----------



## deserttom (9. Juli 2012)

welcome back


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (27. Juli 2012)

Auu verdammt, ich hab den Schatz vergessen.

Ouhhh. Ich Depp, kenn net ma des Geburtsdatum meiner Freunde. Schäm.


----------



## Tomson (28. Juli 2012)




----------



## ericoli (30. Juli 2012)

Hey ELMER mach dir nix draus, war bei mir das gleiche ( aber ich vergess Geburtstage eigentlich immer   ,  3 wochen nach dem Alpencross hab ich wieder mal lust zum Biken ( aber kein Bike ) naja ein HT aber das zählt nicht   wenn mal einer fährt - bescheid sagen


----------



## elmerfudd (30. Juli 2012)

Säsn Oli,

dann kauf dir nen neues, wenn du alles kaputtmachen mußt
aber kein Cube, die sind so schwer zu beherschen im harten Geläuf

am We bin ich in Lif, und sehr motiviert. Dann Sattel halt mal deinen Hartschwanz und zeig uns was früher nicht möglich war


----------



## scottscale (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo ericoli,

was ist den schon wieder an deinem Focus wieder die Schwinge  gebrochen ???


----------



## Tomson (30. Juli 2012)

Wird gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (16. August 2012)

@ ericoli bitte melde Dich mal bei mir. Habs schon X-Mal versucht Dich anzurufen.....leider nie einer da....Urlaub vielleicht? Es geht um nächstes Wochenende..


----------



## ericoli (21. August 2012)

Hallo,  morgen Fireabendrunde ? oder Donnerstag ?   an beide Tom`s und alle anderen


----------



## ericoli (21. August 2012)

H...s.. RULEZ


----------



## deserttom (22. August 2012)

@ ericoli: heute könnte ich  morgen leider nicht 
Treffpunkt? Nur für den Fall das das Wetter hält.


----------



## lowisbmx (22. August 2012)

Heute Feierabendrunde Isartails bis Wolfratshausen. 30km Singletrail awesickness.......Treffpunkt Tiergarten


----------



## elmerfudd (22. August 2012)

Mann ey, hättest früher was gesagt.
Ich wär vorbeigeradelt
liegt ja auf`m weg- ähh- ich mein auf`m Trail.


----------



## Tomson (22. August 2012)

Quiiiiiiieeeeeeeeek! Immer hart fahren!


----------



## lowisbmx (23. August 2012)

Heut Fleckalmtrail, wer fährt mit??


----------



## ericoli (24. August 2012)

Fleckalmtrail    wir fahren Staffelberg    H.....    Intensiv untenrum    viel Spass Schatz


----------



## lowisbmx (24. August 2012)

Geisberg heut?? Für die Bergabfahrer? ich nehm den Lift nach unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (24. August 2012)

Ich allein geheim! 

Bis bald!


----------



## deserttom (10. September 2012)

zurück vom Alpen X


----------



## Tomson (10. September 2012)

Sehr geil! Hoffe war alles gut!

Bald wir mal Bilder und Bier! 

Tom


----------



## elmerfudd (10. September 2012)

Au ja, Bilder. Ich Liebe Bilder, gell Tom


----------



## Iamaroadie (11. September 2012)

nacktbilder?


----------



## elmerfudd (12. September 2012)

Bilder vom Jedi, allerdings Canfield Jedi


----------



## ericoli (12. September 2012)

Bilderabend , bin ich auch dabei


----------



## deserttom (24. September 2012)

@ericoli: kannst du mir mal bitte den Facebook Link geben? Oder gleich einladen......Hier tut sich ja nichts mehr . Danke


----------



## elmerfudd (25. September 2012)

Dann Trainiert weniger, und schreibt mehr hier ins Forum. Ihr Gesichtsbuchluder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (25. September 2012)

Ich bin doch da!  Alle anderen doch auch!


----------



## ericoli (26. September 2012)

Ich bin auch noch da     @ d-tom ich schreib dir ne mail  @ Elmerf.   meld dich halt endlich an  Verdammt


----------



## elmerfudd (26. September 2012)

@ ericoli; Laß mich !


----------



## ericoli (1. Oktober 2012)

Wann wir alle mal Bilder anschauen ? vorschläge    Reifenheber


----------



## lowisbmx (3. Oktober 2012)

Endlich wenn mal einer Zeit hätte zum Bilder anschauen!!!


----------



## Tomson (3. Oktober 2012)

Tja, Summertime sadness!  Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (5. Oktober 2012)

Jederzeit, jederzeit, also unter der Woche und auch jedes zweite WE, also fast immer fei...... Wiesn heut?


----------



## Tomson (23. Oktober 2012)

Juhu! 

Fährt hier noch jemand? 

Oder alle nur Bier, Cola Light und Pizza Schnitzel Pommes? 

Bis denn dann!


----------



## ericoli (24. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt mir   UUUHHAAA Cola light , bis Freitag- dann gibts was aufs Schnitzel


----------



## elmerfudd (24. Oktober 2012)

Cola Zero, und zwar die Kalorienreduzierte mit extra Fett.


----------



## Tomson (25. Oktober 2012)

Alle anderen  und !

Also bald wir voll fahren!


----------



## deserttom (28. Oktober 2012)

bin wieder zurueck vom Gardasee. Hatte super tolle Zeit . Ideale Zeit fuer einen Saisonabschluss. Wieder fuer Schanddaten auf fraenkischen Trails bereit .


----------



## Tomson (28. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt mir 

Welcome back, Junge!


----------



## ericoli (7. November 2012)

Ich sag nur Livigno   ich war ma( Profisionel-  haha)l" Intensiv" im Internet  des mach mer nächstes Jahr


----------



## elmerfudd (7. November 2012)

Ha, ich war grad Prosifonell Nightriden.
Ich mach meilen Jungs 
Und überhaupt, hier is ja ziemlich Tot. 
Oder alle beim Geheimtraining


----------



## ericoli (8. November 2012)

Meilen sind bei mir zur Zeit eher weniger  , aber du hast ja recht, wir bringen  hier wieder etwas Leben rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (8. November 2012)

Ich 

Und: Heut heimlich gefahren!Allein, ohne Euch, fei!


----------



## deserttom (8. November 2012)

ich werde morgen heimlich eine kleine Runde fahren! 
Muss was passieren...werde langsam Fett .
Wir müssen uns unbedingt mal wieder auf ein Bierchen treffen .
Hab schon mit ericoli gesprochen, er ist auch dafür .


----------



## ericoli (10. November 2012)

nächste Woche mal - Bierchen ??   Gefällt mir


----------



## deserttom (10. November 2012)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Tomson (10. November 2012)




----------



## ericoli (11. November 2012)

Wann gehen wir ?, Dienstag od. Mittwoch geht bei mir


----------



## elmerfudd (11. November 2012)

Ich als Aussetziger kann wieder net.


----------



## deserttom (11. November 2012)

dann lass uns doch Mittwoch gehen 
Wo?
Freudeneck?


----------



## ericoli (14. November 2012)

es meldet sich keiner, will keiner mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (14. November 2012)

@ alle: wenn unter der Woche nichts zusammen geht! Wie schaut es mit Wochenende aus? Dieses ist schon zu kurzfristig, nächstes vielleicht....


----------



## elmerfudd (14. November 2012)

Wie is, am Freitag irgendwo Weihnachtsmarkt. Wenn net treffmer uns irgendwo zum Glühweinsaufen

Samstag is Fichtelmountainhardriding angesagt. Also eigentlich isses immer nur für mich hard


----------



## ericoli (14. November 2012)

wär schon nicht schlecht, ma sehen wer sich meldet


----------



## deserttom (15. November 2012)

@ alle: Biken geht bei mir gerade nicht.....Erkältung ohne Ende 
@ elmerfudd: Wo gibt es denn jetzt schon einen Weihnachtsmarkt? Ich glaub du kannst noch nicht mal Glühwein kaufen.


----------



## elmerfudd (15. November 2012)

Haha, deserttom der war gut des Weihnachtsglump is scho seit September ausverkauft 

Ausserdem bin ich Weihnachtsmarktfan, da kommt wohl meine feminine Seite bei mir durch, da krieg ich immer Romantische Gefühle
deshalb freu ich mich halt so sehr.


----------



## deserttom (15. November 2012)

@ elmerfudd: dann leg mal einen Treffpunkt fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (15. November 2012)

Ich bin ja sozusagen Ausländer, und habe den bezug zur Heimat verloren, deshalb weiß ich net wohin. Gibt`s in der Therme nur Weizen oder auch Glühwein. Wär mal wieder net schlecht
Ablauf siehe unten.
       

Achja und des ganze morgen Abend ?


----------



## ericoli (16. November 2012)

Heut geht bei mir net    ich kann erst wieder nächste woche


----------



## p00nage (25. November 2012)

Geht nächsten Samstag/Sonntag was?


----------



## Tomson (26. November 2012)

Bestimmt!


----------



## ericoli (26. November 2012)

Tomson schrieb:


> Bestimmt!



Was geht den Tomson, Singstar   White Power   -Katzner früh am Fenster    Absinth      UUUHHAAA JUNGE


----------



## deserttom (27. November 2012)

@ alle: Biken am Sa/So? Denke Wetter wird nicht mitspielen . 
Aber Abends auf ein Bier mit Brotzeit bin ich dabei.....


----------



## p00nage (27. November 2012)

deserttom schrieb:


> @ alle: Biken am Sa/So? Denke Wetter wird nicht mitspielen .
> Aber Abends auf ein Bier mit Brotzeit bin ich dabei.....



Schlechtes Wetter? Gibt´s nicht ;-) nur die falsche Kleidung


----------



## deserttom (27. November 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Schlechtes Wetter? Gibt´s nicht ;-) nur die falsche Kleidung


 
@ p00nage: Du hast ja recht 
Hab meine letzte Erkältung gerade Mal seit zwei Tagen im Griff und keine Lust die Nächste hinterher zu schieben . Will wenigstens mal eine Woche ohne Rotznase sein.


----------



## elmerfudd (27. November 2012)

Ey mann ey, dafür gibts was. So ne Erfindung, weiß net wie`s heißt, aber is irgendso`n Zellulosezeugs in Torpedoform, rein in die Nase und nix Rotzt mehr . Mußt halt den blauen Bändel abschneiden, weil der stört beim Biertrinken


----------



## deserttom (27. November 2012)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Ey mann ey, dafür gibts was. So ne Erfindung, weiß net wie`s heißt, aber is irgendso`n Zellulosezeugs in Torpedoform, rein in die Nase und nix Rotzt mehr . Mußt halt den blauen Bändel abschneiden, weil der stört beim Biertrinken


sehen will bei dir........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (27. November 2012)

Donnerstag Therme!?


----------



## p00nage (28. November 2012)

Wie schaut´s denn nun am Wochenende aus, wo könnte es hingehen ? Laut Wetterbericht ist höchstens leichter Schneefall ;-) Highlight Gruppe fährt nicht mehr, deswegen bin ich aktuell am suchen.


----------



## ericoli (28. November 2012)

Tomson schrieb:


> Donnerstag Therme!?



Ich muss arbeiten, am Donnerstag   am Sonntagvormittag fahren? muss ich mal überlegen


----------



## ericoli (28. November 2012)

Highlight Gruppe   was isn des überhaupt, da fahr ich doch wieder nur hinterher    ( nicht das es mich stört, aber........)


----------



## p00nage (28. November 2012)

ericoli schrieb:


> Highlight Gruppe   was isn des überhaupt, da fahr ich doch wieder nur hinterher    ( nicht das es mich stört, aber........)


Des Sportstudio Highlight hatte halt eine MTB Gruppe angeboten, waren am Ende meist nur noch zu 4. oder 5 und haben auch nur gemütlich paar touren gemacht. Ab und zu hatte sich auch ein "Fritzz" zu uns verirrt ;-) Waren meist eigentlich lustige Touren.


----------



## ericoli (28. November 2012)

Gemütlich    Ich bin dabei     Sonntag- Staffelberg- Gemütlich


----------



## scottscale (28. November 2012)

ericoli schrieb:


> Gemütlich    Ich bin dabei     Sonntag- Staffelberg- Gemütlich


ich auch wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Tomson (28. November 2012)

Oh verdammt - Kumml Junge! Na dann bin ich auch evtl dabei...Vollgas!


----------



## Tomson (28. November 2012)

Ach Ericoli....Highlight Guide is doch tw unser Elmer...checks halt! Ud nochwas Eric...du nie gemütlich! Wenn ichs sag! Voll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iamaroadie (28. November 2012)

elmer ist echt ein highlight guide


----------



## p00nage (28. November 2012)

_Merlin_ schrieb:


> elmer ist echt ein highlight guide


----------



## elmerfudd (29. November 2012)

@ Merlin, Ich war nie Guide verdammt, also fahr mir net über`n Kopp 

Also Sonntag Schneetour mit Abschluss auf`m Weihnachtsmarkt  zum Glüwein


----------



## deserttom (29. November 2012)

versuche am Sonntag dabei zu sein. Versprechen kann ich noch nichts .
Wann? Wo? Treffpunkt @ericoli: Hab Udo nicht erreicht!


----------



## Tomson (29. November 2012)

...ich seh schon, das Projekt läuft...


----------



## Iamaroadie (29. November 2012)

wird das wieder so eine gute schneetour wie damals? dann fahr ich allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (29. November 2012)

Denke leider nicht  aber wenn doch, fahr ich mit dir allein zusammen


----------



## elmerfudd (29. November 2012)

Dann seid ihr schon zu Dritt


----------



## ericoli (29. November 2012)

Merlin, die Tour war doch net so schlecht , wann gehts den los am Sonntag ?? ich fahr auch mit euch- alleine-


----------



## Iamaroadie (30. November 2012)

@ericoli: naja wenigstens sind wir mal den staffelberg von der anderen seite hoch gefahren...


----------



## Tomson (30. November 2012)

Halb Elf Elf Lif Schwimmbad Friendeslinde? 
Oder andere Zeit, anderer Ort?
Wer nimmt Glowwine mit?


----------



## p00nage (30. November 2012)

Tomson schrieb:


> Halb Elf Elf Lif Schwimmbad Friendeslinde?
> Oder andere Zeit, anderer Ort?
> Wer nimmt Glowwine mit?



hört sich gut an.


----------



## ericoli (30. November 2012)

OK 10:30  Friedenslinde  abgemacht  jeder bringt sich in der Trinkflasche Glühwein selbst mit


----------



## deserttom (1. Dezember 2012)

Jungs ich kann leider nicht 
Meine Nase läuft und läuft........


----------



## elmerfudd (1. Dezember 2012)

Schade, wär bestimmt gut geworden 
@ ericoli; geht auch Kinderpunsch. Weißt ja, ich bin a braver.


----------



## scottscale (1. Dezember 2012)

deserttom schrieb:


> Jungs ich kann leider nicht
> Meine Nase läuft und läuft........



Wo ist diese Linde ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (1. Dezember 2012)

Zwischen den Fichten


----------



## Tomson (1. Dezember 2012)

@ tom: Schade! 
@ scotti: Die Friedenslinde is in Lif oben beim Schwimmbad...wennst nicht findest ruf mich einfach an
@ elmer: nimmst morgen ein paar Döner für uns alle mit?  Bergaufschwerimmagenliegdöner!


----------



## elmerfudd (1. Dezember 2012)

Lichtenfels, Herzog- Otto Schule. Wenn du dort an dem Bushäusla wartest wird dich bestimmt einer aufsammeln.


----------



## ericoli (1. Dezember 2012)

also Jungs bis morgen,     tschüüüssss


----------



## p00nage (2. Dezember 2012)

War denk ich keine schlechte Tour, können wir gern öfter mal machen ;-)


----------



## Tomson (2. Dezember 2012)

War super!

Danke an alle Beteiligten!
An alle Unbeteiligten: Wo? Was habt ihr getrieben?


----------



## ericoli (2. Dezember 2012)

War Schön - ne kurze Glühweinpause-   am Mittwoch früh im M-schlager ?? zum Kaffee


----------



## elmerfudd (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja, war Super  gerne wieder.
@ Tomson; kauf dir ne neue Kamera, bei deiner is die Linse Kaputt. Die macht blaue Jacken dick (ja, auch bei dir Olaf  )

Und was war das am Weißen Kreuz Verdammt,euch kann mer net den Rücken zukehren


----------



## p00nage (2. Dezember 2012)

Wo gibts denn die Bilder? Könnten ja am Wochenende immer ne Tour anpeilen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (2. Dezember 2012)

Bilder bei Tom`s son.

Tour am WE, gerne, nächstes WE hier in Lebkouchn-City


----------



## deserttom (3. Dezember 2012)

Jungs ich hab an Euch gedacht  @ericoli: Mittwoch geht klar, bin dabei. Uhrzeit?


----------



## deserttom (3. Dezember 2012)

Tomson schrieb:


> War super!
> 
> Danke an alle Beteiligten!
> An alle Unbeteiligten: Wo? Was habt ihr getrieben?


ich hab meinen Kamin angeheizt und hab mich davor breit gemacht .
ja ich werde alt


----------



## ericoli (3. Dezember 2012)

deserttom schrieb:


> Jungs ich hab an Euch gedacht  @ericoli: Mittwoch geht klar, bin dabei. Uhrzeit?



9:30  würd ich sagen,  @ Tomson wie ist es bei dir


----------



## p00nage (3. Dezember 2012)

Wie schaut es bei euch nächsten Sonntag aus ? Soll halt noch etwas winterlicher werden (laut aktuellen Wetterbericht), würde aber wieder fahren.


----------



## Tomson (3. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir - alles. 

@ Eric´s Oli: wenn ich dich so um knapp vor Zehn hol und @ Tom de Wüst: wenn wir uns so um knapp nach Zehn vor Ort treffen, wäre -->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (3. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Tomson (3. Dezember 2012)




----------



## deserttom (4. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Tomson (5. Dezember 2012)

und  lowis


----------



## ericoli (11. Dezember 2012)

Donnerstag  SAU-NA   wer geht mit ??


----------



## p00nage (11. Dezember 2012)

Wie schaut´s am Wochenende mit Biken aus ? Ich kann wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche schrauben ...

Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, da komm ich immer erst um ~9-10 Abends aus Regensburg.


----------



## elmerfudd (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann immer net

Außerdem hab ich ja komplexe weil ich in Badehose so Dick bin

Und überhaupt

Ich glaub ich muß meinen Schmerz mit Heißem Wein betäuben


----------



## deserttom (11. Dezember 2012)

Donnerstag Sau...Na! Ich bin dabei.............
Wann?


----------



## ericoli (11. Dezember 2012)

20:00 am Eingang  @elmerfud, des wird scho widder


----------



## ericoli (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo @elmer, wer immer du auch bist, schöne Grüsse  , ich hab dich versehentlich markiert und es geht nicht mehr weg   ich meinte eigentlich Elmerfudd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (11. Dezember 2012)

Verdammt ihr Amüsiert euch  und ich darf mir hier das Gejammer von einer Männlichen Jungfrau anhören, weil im die Weiber nachrennen


----------



## deserttom (12. Dezember 2012)

ericoli schrieb:


> 20:00 am Eingang  @_elmer_fud, des wird scho widder


  @ericoli: wenn ich nicht eingeschneit werde bin ich vor Ort .


----------



## Tomson (12. Dezember 2012)

Äh, hallo!

Klingt gut, ich seh mal, ggf bin ich da schon verplant (wie immer). 

@ Eric: Ich war ja am So spontan mit Lowis planschen, habe dich angerufen, aber vergebens 

Naja, wir hatten Spaß 

Also bis dann!

Frohes Schneefahren!


----------



## ericoli (12. Dezember 2012)

Also, bis morgen 20 Uhr


----------



## Tomson (13. Dezember 2012)

bis nachher...elmer und ich dabei  Therme


----------



## elmerfudd (13. Dezember 2012)

Aber nur Planschen und
Oder wollen wir hart Trainieren, Km machen im Becken


----------



## Iamaroadie (13. Dezember 2012)

@elmerfudd: wir waren heut schon hart trainieren!


----------



## Tomson (13. Dezember 2012)




----------



## ericoli (13. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (15. Dezember 2012)

wie schaut es aus? M-schlager morgen zum Cafe? Vormittag? 
Donnerstag hab ich mal wieder richtig geschwitzt. Müssen wir im Januar wiederholen...


----------



## Tomson (15. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich bzw wir (elmer und ich) heut auch dran gedacht...

Also morgen Vormittag ich eher nicht, bin heut auf ner Feier...wenn du weisst wie ich mein 
Ich weiss net wie die anderen meinen...oder bei schlechtem Wetter Nachmittag?

Therme schon bald wieder!


----------



## p00nage (18. Dezember 2012)

Morgen gibt´s von mir endlich was neues zu berichten ;-)  Klappt dieses We evtl ne Tour? Samstag/Sonntag ? War letzten 2 Wochen leider krank ...


----------



## Tomson (19. Dezember 2012)

Is dein Zweirad da? 
Na mal schaun ob was zamgeht


----------



## p00nage (19. Dezember 2012)

Mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Album ;-)

Sram hats leider mitm Schaltwerk vercheckt und "dürfen" nicht an Privatpersonen verschicken... deswegen wirds erst nächste Woche was mitm Testride ( hoffentlich)


----------



## elmerfudd (20. Dezember 2012)

Oh, ein kleines Schwarzes 

Viel Spaß damit, und das dein Schaltwerk bald kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (20. Dezember 2012)

@ p00nage: cooles Teil 
Bin mal gespannt wie es ausschaut, wenn es aufgerüstet ist.


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2012)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Oh, ein kleines Schwarzes
> 
> Viel Spaß damit, und das dein Schaltwerk bald kommt.



Naja Schwarz ist es nicht ;-) Hab extra in Österreich bei TF-Bikes.at gekauft.

Ich bin selbst noch gespannt wie es wird und wo ich beim Gewicht lande.


----------



## elmerfudd (20. Dezember 2012)

Das wird ganz Lite, is ja ein Leidwill


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2012)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Das wird ganz Lite, is ja ein Leidwill



:-D


----------



## elmerfudd (20. Dezember 2012)

Aha, alte Leute mit Schwarzweißfotographien verarschen 
Schähm dich, du Lümmel


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2012)

Wie schauts Samstag/Sonntag mit einer Tour aus ? Leider noch mit alten Bike, muss aber wieder ma raus, war 2 Wochen schon nimmer unterwegs.


----------



## elmerfudd (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ich möcht auch ma wieder. Mal schaun was mein Rücken so sagt, im moment gibt er Latent SOS- Zeichen von sich . Ich hoff er hört jetze mal auf.


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2012)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Ja, ich möcht auch ma wieder. Mal schaun was mein Rücken so sagt, im moment gibt er Latent SOS- Zeichen von sich . Ich hoff er hört jetze mal auf.



Bei mir war´s der Hals:kotz: konnte deshalb den ganzen schönen Schnee nicht nutzen ...


Weitere Bilder zum Bike gibt´s in meinem Album ;-)


----------



## deserttom (22. Dezember 2012)

ist es euch auch schon aufgefallen, seit gestern werden die Tage wieder länger.

Ich hab Besuch und kann morgen leider nicht Biken.


----------



## Tomson (22. Dezember 2012)

das stimmt...schon merklich länger hell! 

Evtl klappts ja mal mit einer Ausfahrt zw den Feiertagen!? Oder halt doch auf nen Kaffee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (23. Dezember 2012)

Wünsch euch morgen nen Frohes Fest .

Bei mir gibts leider noch nicht viel neues, Probefahrt muss ich leider immernoch verschieben :kotz:, dafür hab ich paar Bilder im Album. Leitungen, Gabelschaft und Sattel sind nicht Final;-)


----------



## ericoli (24. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Rad   an euch alle, schöne Weihnachten     nach den Feiertagen geht evtl. was zam


----------



## Tomson (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohes Fest!


----------



## elmerfudd (24. Dezember 2012)

Euch allen auch ein Frohes Fest 

Und wieso erst nach der Fress-Völlerei erst Zamfahren,
 ich Vermiss euch so


----------



## Tomson (25. Dezember 2012)

Km-machen, Junge!


----------



## elmerfudd (25. Dezember 2012)

Für heute fertig. 27 km durch Wald und Wiese, also hauptsächlich Matsch.
Slippery when wet


----------



## Iamaroadie (25. Dezember 2012)

morgen fahren?


----------



## Tomson (25. Dezember 2012)

Evtl vormittags kleine Runde, wenn von oben herab trocken!

Heut war ja unglaublich frühlingshaft...


----------



## p00nage (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd morgen Vormittag mit meinem Dad bei passendem Wetter ( trocken) ma Staffelberg fahren, bei regen bekomm ich ihn nicht raus :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (26. Dezember 2012)

ich bin die letzten Tage zwei kleine Touren gefahren. Allerdings nur Waldautobahnen. In den Trails war mir zu viel Wasser .
Ich wünsche Euch Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und hoffe, dass wir nächstes Jahr viele Trails zusammen surfen können.


----------



## Tomson (26. Dezember 2012)

Tom!

Vielen Dank, dir auch! Evtl klappt ja die Tage nochmal was!?

Tom


----------



## ericoli (28. Dezember 2012)

Samstag vormittag, wer könnte ????   so 10 Uhr ca.   evtl. Staffelberg


----------



## Tomson (28. Dezember 2012)

...schon wieder wach?

Also ich hätt Bock!  Und Ralf reichts!


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Dezember 2012)

Häh, was ist ein Ralf 

Bin dabei.

Hier scheint sogar grad die Sonne. Verdammt zu langsam geschrieben, scho wieder weg


----------



## Tomson (28. Dezember 2012)

Ericoli: Ich erreich dich net!  Wann wie wo Treffpunkt!? Alternativ fahr ich Vormittag bei mir hier etwas... 

Und Therme! Fei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (29. Dezember 2012)

hach, war Staffler schön! Die Wege  Cappu  Kuchen  Sonne 

@ Ralf: Was war mit dir?  Uns reichts!


----------



## p00nage (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich war gestern Staffelberg und Küpser Linde, heut hat´s leider nur noch zu ner kleinen Testtour mitm Flow gelangt. ;-) Gestern hatte ich fast Probleme nach Karlsteig vor den zweiten Treppen mein Tempo zu verringern :-D und Eller war heut auch noch ziemlich Matschig.


----------



## ericoli (29. Dezember 2012)

Staffelberg- immer wieder schön     bestes Bikewetter


----------



## p00nage (29. Dezember 2012)

ericoli schrieb:


> Staffelberg- immer wieder schön     bestes Bikewetter



Jo, wollten wir auch erst, waren dann aber nur Trunk und Eller, hätten Staffelberg zeitlich leider nimmer geschafft. Wie schaut´s nächste Woche ggf mit einer Tour aus ?


----------



## ericoli (29. Dezember 2012)

nächste Woche muss ich wieder arbeiten  mal sehen


----------



## p00nage (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab zwar frei, aber muss eigentlich lernen ;-) wäre auch bei nem nightride etc. dabei.


----------



## ericoli (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Jungs   ( und Mädels   )   euch allen einen guten Rutsch und einen schönen Start ins neue Jahr


----------



## ericoli (31. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar frei, aber muss eigentlich lernen ;-) wäre auch bei nem nightride etc. dabei.



Nightride - Gefällt mir-


----------



## p00nage (31. Dezember 2012)

ericoli schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs   ( und Mädels   )   euch allen einen guten Rutsch und einen schönen Start ins neue Jahr



Danke, wünsch dir/euch/allen natürlich das gleiche


----------



## deserttom (31. Dezember 2012)

ericoli schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs   ( und Mädels   )   euch allen einen guten Rutsch und einen schönen Start ins neue Jahr


 
wünsche ich Euch auch. Lasst es richtig schön krachen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (31. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viele Höhenmeter in 2013

W.P. !!


----------



## Tomson (31. Dezember 2012)

Euch auch guten Rutsch! 

Im neuen Jahr mal ne Ausfahrt


----------



## Tomson (2. Januar 2013)

Morgen, Donnerstag 19:30 Saunah!




mfg Tom


----------



## Tomson (4. Januar 2013)

Schön wars!


----------



## deserttom (7. Januar 2013)

sorry Guys, ich war die letzten Tage sehr busy.
Ich hoffe Ihr seit alle gut rüber gekommen. 
@ Tom: das nächste Mal bin ich mit Sicherheit dabei


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Januar 2013)

was geht so im grossraum franken? ich zieh wohl bald nach ebensfeld.


----------



## Tomson (8. Januar 2013)

Oh, hier geht einiges, wenn man will...


----------



## elmerfudd (8. Januar 2013)

Aber da wir fast alle scho a bissl Älter sind, mutieren wir langsam zu Schönwetterbikern. Deshalb woll`n wir im moment net so


----------



## p00nage (8. Januar 2013)

Also wenn am WE was geht würde ich mich endlich gern ma wieder anschließen, Bike zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber fahren lässt sich´s ( hoffentlich, hab am Wochenende auf Tubeless umgebaut, da sind Conti Reifen ja nicht sehr einfach zu handhaben :-D).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (9. Januar 2013)

na denn freu ick mir. zu not sind die parks im harz ja nicht so weit weg.


----------



## p00nage (9. Januar 2013)

Naja osternohe oder ochsenkopf sind auch nicht weit weg, geisskopf dann schon ca. 250km


----------



## ericoli (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo, wer mag morgen ein bischen fahren   es haben ja einige frei oder


----------



## Tomson (14. Januar 2013)

Ich ich ich! Hier ich bitte!


----------



## ericoli (14. Januar 2013)

wann fahren wir, wo treffen wir uns


----------



## elmerfudd (14. Januar 2013)

Ohh, wie schade. Ich hab leider schon was mit dem Menschen der mir am liebsten ist ausgemacht. Mit *MIR* 

Geheimtraining  

Aber ich ruf ihn mal an, ob er mit euch mitfahren will.
Ich möcht ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (14. Januar 2013)

Bist schon fest mit eingeplant!


----------



## elmerfudd (14. Januar 2013)

Du meinst *WIR*


----------



## ericoli (14. Januar 2013)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Du meinst *WIR*



nimm mal bitte deine Medikamente


----------



## deserttom (15. Januar 2013)

@alle : steht das noch mit Mittwoch M-Schlager?
Ich hätte Zeit und könnte teilnehmen. Uhrzeit...?
Seit Ihr heute gefahren?


----------



## Tomson (15. Januar 2013)

@ desert: M-Schlag ca 1015 - 1030 im Cafe! 
@ eric: Vielen Dank für die traumhafte Runde heute! 
@ elmer: Hol dich morgen ca 945 ab!


----------



## deserttom (15. Januar 2013)

1015 im Cafe 
Bin dabei...


----------



## Tomson (15. Januar 2013)

Wie geil! 

Cappu und Hörnla! 

Bis moin!


----------



## elmerfudd (15. Januar 2013)

Was gibts denn da für Gabeln zum Kuchenessen? Fox oder Rockshox


----------



## Tomson (15. Januar 2013)

Elmer! Was is los mit deinen Medikamenten??? 

Freu mich schon auf morgen...Lecker!


----------



## scottscale (15. Januar 2013)

Wie wäre es am Donnerstag mit Sau-nah ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (16. Januar 2013)

Sau-nah 1930 - wer wäre dabei???


----------



## scottscale (16. Januar 2013)

Ich Ich und Udo


----------



## Tomson (17. Januar 2013)

Nächsten Do gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort!


----------



## p00nage (18. Januar 2013)

Zwar nen schlechtes Bild, aber ne gute Tour ;-)


----------



## Tomson (18. Januar 2013)

Geil!


----------



## Tomson (19. Januar 2013)




----------



## ericoli (21. Januar 2013)

Sauna Donnerstag    wer will mit ?


----------



## lowisbmx (22. Januar 2013)

Evtl. Do-Therm auch möglich??


----------



## ericoli (22. Januar 2013)

Verdammt nochmal  NEIN  SAUNA wen ich sag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (22. Januar 2013)

Hör doch mal zu lowis!  Konzentrier dich! 
Wird gut!


----------



## elmerfudd (22. Januar 2013)

A Bäh, Sauna. Alte, Fette, Haarige Männerärsche :kotz:

Wenn ich einen Fetten Haarigen Männerarsch sehen will, stell ich mich mit`m Rücken zum Spiegel. Des is wenigstens a Schöner Männerarsch.

Obwohl, bei euch Alpencrossies gibts ja auch Rasierte Ärsche


----------



## scottscale (22. Januar 2013)

19.30 bin dabei wenn ich nicht meinen ehelichen Pflichten nachkommen muss


----------



## Tomson (22. Januar 2013)

Was is denn!


----------



## scottscale (22. Januar 2013)

Was soll sein


----------



## Tomson (22. Januar 2013)

Wird schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (22. Januar 2013)

du kannst deinen Pflichten noch nachkommen   wir treffen uns um 20:00


----------



## ericoli (22. Januar 2013)

Was isn Hr. L


----------



## Tomson (22. Januar 2013)

Was is denn jetzt wieder! 1930 wenn wir sagen! 

Hihi!


----------



## ericoli (22. Januar 2013)

20:00 mein letztes Angebot


----------



## Tomson (22. Januar 2013)

Na! 

Ok


----------



## lowisbmx (23. Januar 2013)

Eheliche Pflichten, Hm.....

ich eher net da ich Lowis Jr. bespaßen muss


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2013)

...bespaßen darfst 

Also du nicht? Wir am WE-Abendveranstaltung?


----------



## lowisbmx (23. Januar 2013)

Abendveranstaltung wäre töpst! Evtl. sogar mit Getränken und so


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2013)

Fr oder Sa? Rockletten? Finlandia?


----------



## ericoli (4. Februar 2013)

Was ist jetzt mit Kino- Mittwoch- wer ist dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (4. Februar 2013)

Jup, geh klar. 19Uhr vor Ort.


----------



## scottscale (5. Februar 2013)

In welchen Film ????


----------



## Tomson (5. Februar 2013)

Django ohne Kette! Aber in Lif, fei!


----------



## scottscale (11. Februar 2013)

DO-Sau-NA ?


----------



## Tomson (12. Februar 2013)

Meinst!?!?


----------



## scottscale (13. Februar 2013)

Warum nich


----------



## ericoli (13. Februar 2013)

Ich kann am Do. nicht, wie ist Freitag ?


----------



## ericoli (14. Februar 2013)

Was ist nu mit Freitag SAUNA  ?


----------



## Tomson (14. Februar 2013)

Uh...ich heut net, muss hart trainieren...morgen auch!? Ne Morgen Bike basteln oder Elmer!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (14. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub eher net, noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Weder für die Sterero-Parts, noch für Frizzn-Parts 
Kann leider wieder net Trainieren  der Trainingsrückstand wird langsam uneinholbar. War heut vor lauter Verzweiflung scho im Studio auf`m Spinningbike. Und ja, des is so Scheißlangweilig wie es sich anhört.


----------



## Iamaroadie (14. Februar 2013)

@elmer: achja er hat noch einen umwerfer kannst für einen 5er haben !


----------



## elmerfudd (14. Februar 2013)

ZU SPÄT 

Jetzt hab ich schon zwei, und drei brauch ich net. Obwohl dann hät ich einen für`s Wochenende. Ne, lieber doch net sonst MUß ich fahren


----------



## Tomson (16. Februar 2013)

Destertom!!!!

Alles Gute!


----------



## deserttom (16. Februar 2013)

Danke ....Danke....
Bierchen holen wir nach .......


----------



## elmerfudd (16. Februar 2013)

Wünsch ich dir Junge  
und viel  und viel und viel  und viel und viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (16. Februar 2013)

von mir auch alles Gute   lang nix von dir gehört  @ Tomson ich konnte heut doch nicht fahren


----------



## Tomson (16. Februar 2013)

Ich musst wieder allein allein fahren


----------



## Tomson (16. Februar 2013)

Ach Bier geht klar...


----------



## elmerfudd (16. Februar 2013)

Ach komm, Oute dich. Du fährst doch am liebsten allein


----------



## deserttom (20. Februar 2013)

Jungs ich weiß nicht wie es Euch geht. Ich habe seit Tage die Rüsselseuche und richtig dicken Husten und es will und will nicht besser werden. 
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## ericoli (20. Februar 2013)

mind. 1000 Hm. jeden Tag    Spassss    Bronchialtropfen einnehmen , und einen Tee aus Ingwer und Merretich ( frischem ) mit Honig,das haut alles weg und  bringt dich wieder auf die Beine      Grüsse und gute Besserung


----------



## deserttom (20. Februar 2013)

@ ericoli: bist Du Dir sicher, dass man diese Mischung überlebt?


----------



## Tomson (20. Februar 2013)

Warmes Bier und Kräuterschnaps


----------



## ericoli (20. Februar 2013)

deserttom schrieb:


> @ ericoli: bist Du Dir sicher, dass man diese Mischung überlebt?



Hilft bei mir immer


----------



## elmerfudd (22. Februar 2013)

Heißer Vodka mit Senf und Pfeffer 
 hört sich Eklig an, is aber auch so  

Hilft, und denk dran, net die Menge macht`s

Wünsch dir gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (25. Februar 2013)

Hier ist es so ruhig geworden, gehen gar keine Touren mehr?


----------



## elmerfudd (25. Februar 2013)

Weil alle Geheim Trainieren  
wie die bekloppten


----------



## Tomson (25. Februar 2013)

Genau! Alle allein!


----------



## ericoli (25. Februar 2013)

Wie was allein  wer fährt allein    ich fahr zur zeit gar net  erst bei 25  Grad und  nicht zu hoher luftfeuchtigkeit


----------



## elmerfudd (25. Februar 2013)

Genau, wir zwei Altersweisen. Wir sparen uns unsere Energie auf für den Sommer

Au Verdammt, jetzt hab ich dich als Oldie geoutet
war bestimmt noch keinem aufgefallen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 verzeih mir


----------



## ericoli (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## Tomson (25. Februar 2013)

Was is denn!


----------



## Tomson (26. Februar 2013)

Ähhhh  am WE hart fahren jemand? Mit lowis und mir  bissl locker dahin


----------



## elmerfudd (26. Februar 2013)

Haha, Locker so dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (26. Februar 2013)

Lowis und du Locker   IHR SEID VON LOCKER SO WEIT ENTFERNT WIE ( überleg überleg) OSKAR PISTORIUS VON EINER UNBESCHWERTEN ZUKUNFT


----------



## scottscale (26. Februar 2013)

Bei locker bin ich dabei, Rakete geht bestimmt auch mit


----------



## Tomson (26. Februar 2013)

Oh cool. Dann können wir ja wirklich ne lockere Runde auf einfachen Wegen fahren


----------



## scottscale (26. Februar 2013)

Wann und wo und wer ??


----------



## elmerfudd (27. Februar 2013)

ericoli; wollen wir zwei auch a weng radln.
Solang sich die anderen Wahnsinnsknaben des Leben schwer machen, könnten wir doch auch    ernsthaft Trainieren


----------



## ericoli (28. Februar 2013)

Sehr gerne  sollen doch die anderen ihre 5000 im Monat alleine machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (28. Februar 2013)

Freitag abends lecker Essen?

Samstag früh Ausfahrt?


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Februar 2013)

@ ericoli; wann und wo  kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## ericoli (28. Februar 2013)

Freitag wird bei mir nix, Samstag ähhh mmmhh ma schauen


----------



## ericoli (28. Februar 2013)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> @ ericoli; wann und wo  kanns kaum erwarten.



Samstag wir zwei alleine


----------



## p00nage (28. Februar 2013)

Geht Freitags schon jmd fahren ?


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, Samstag is gut . Evtl. bring ich noch nen Konditionsstarken Fahrtechnik-Krüppel mit  wird lustig


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Februar 2013)

@ P00nage; ja ich, Geheimtraining 
Ich war heut, im Wald is aber noch bescheiden. Alles Saunaß und net grad Spaßig mit Kalten Nassen Füßen und ner Nassen Hose die nach drei km am Arsch klebt.


----------



## ericoli (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## Tomson (28. Februar 2013)

Miau! Wo is sie? Hört sie jemand? Miau! Da schon wieder...Miau!


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (28. Februar 2013)

...rotes X!!!!


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Februar 2013)

Verdammt ich krieg die Grafik net eingefügt.
Und des wo des Bild so gut is


----------



## ericoli (1. März 2013)

also Samstag   wann und wo??  Tom( der wüste) was ist mit dir


----------



## elmerfudd (1. März 2013)

Ich sag mal ab Mittag irgendwann- bin Flexi bell 

P00nage; was is mit dir

Und wo, hier in Lif. Den Klassiker oder was anderes


----------



## p00nage (1. März 2013)

Ich kann samstags nicht. Heut oder Sonntag bin ich gern am Start.


----------



## elmerfudd (1. März 2013)

Ja, dann am Sonntag. Näheres gibts dann hier


----------



## ericoli (1. März 2013)

hab gerade mit dem Hr. P. telefoniert Sa. 11Uhr  Friedenslinde


----------



## elmerfudd (1. März 2013)

Wollte der Hr. P. net Tausend Km mit den anderen Ballern


----------



## ericoli (1. März 2013)

die treffen sich ja schon um 6:30 dann sind sie warm   wir können ja eine Untergruppe bilden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (1. März 2013)

Auja, wir treffen uns um 5:30 zum Frühstücken bis um 10:00. Dann haben wir Kraft 

Also um 11 an der Linde. Wird


----------



## Tomson (2. März 2013)

...sooooo schön!


----------



## elmerfudd (2. März 2013)

Ja, soo Schöön 

Drum machen wir`s morgen gleich wieder.

11 uhr an der Linde, bzw. Bushäusla.

Freu mich scho


----------



## p00nage (2. März 2013)

ok, morgen sollte ich auch am start sein ;-)


----------



## elmerfudd (2. März 2013)

Ha, das wird ja soooo gut


----------



## Tomson (3. März 2013)

..so schön! 

Nächstes WE wieder! 

@ Elmer und Oli: Ihr ja bereits unter der Woche Training!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (4. März 2013)

@ ericoli; wetter schön, wir morgen hart fahren


----------



## p00nage (4. März 2013)

Hat jmd heut Bock ? So um 15 Uhr oder so ?


----------



## ericoli (4. März 2013)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> @ ericoli; wetter schön, wir morgen hart fahren



ja morgen ist gut, 13:00  Staffelstein Friedhof


----------



## elmerfudd (4. März 2013)

13:00 is gebongt 

Und vergesst die Sunnacreme net meina boubm


----------



## p00nage (4. März 2013)

Wo wollt ihr morgen hin? Eigentlich wollte ich bis 1 oder 2 arbeiten :-D


----------



## elmerfudd (4. März 2013)

Häh Arbeiten, ich hab gedacht Studenten gammeln nur rum und kriegen dafür Geld  

Ich weiß auch nix, der Ölige macht`n Guide,  
wird bestimmt soo schööön


----------



## Tomson (4. März 2013)

Never stop pedaling! Tschilp Tschalp!


----------



## p00nage (4. März 2013)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Häh Arbeiten, ich hab gedacht Studenten gammeln nur rum und kriegen dafür Geld
> 
> Ich weiß auch nix, der Ölige macht`n Guide,
> wird bestimmt soo schööön



Naja bissl was muss ich auch machen  denk aber schon das ich anwesend sein werde 


ps: Hab mir schon "frei" genommen :-D  

Der Karlsteig war heut ziemlich Matschig gewesen, sonst wars heut Top (Staffelberg, Steinerne und Eller)


----------



## elmerfudd (4. März 2013)

Saugeil, wie wärs mit Eierberge. Tom meint ich bräucht a paar. Nein, keine Berge


----------



## p00nage (4. März 2013)

Oder Richtung Küpser Linde oder so und aufm Heimweg dann noch den Staffelberg mitgenommen, Eierberge war ich aber auch schon ewig nimmer.





Hab mich schon etwas aufs We eingestimmt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (5. März 2013)

Eierberge kein problem, wird Super


----------



## p00nage (5. März 2013)

War ne geile Tour, auch die Steinerne und Pavillon/Eller haben Bock gemacht. Nun bin ich aber Platt.


----------



## ericoli (5. März 2013)

Ja war gut   sulziger Schnee


----------



## p00nage (5. März 2013)

Ach was, oben zwischen Staffelberg und Steinerne wars erst Lustig :-D


----------



## ericoli (5. März 2013)

noch lustiger  geht ja gar nimmer


----------



## Tomson (5. März 2013)

gut gemacht Jungs!


----------



## elmerfudd (5. März 2013)

@ ericoli; wo warst denn du, Sulziger Schnee- wo denn . Die zwei drei kleinen Flecken , Pah, net der Rede wert.

War ne Geile Runde, und *SOOO SCHÖÖÖN *. Da wird sich der Hr. P. aber Ärgern das er net dabei war   

Hr. M. ich bedanke mich bei ihnen für diese sensationelle Tour. Danke, Sie haben bei mir was gut


----------



## Tomson (5. März 2013)

Freitag Therme!!!???

Wer? Alle!


----------



## p00nage (5. März 2013)

Tomson schrieb:


> Freitag Therme!!!???
> 
> Wer? Alle!



Morgen Biken ? Freitag bin ich schon in Saalbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (6. März 2013)

Ich beneide Euch 
Kämpfe immer noch mit den "Ausläufern" meiner Grippe.
Denke in 1 Woche bin ich dann auch wieder voll hergestellt.

Immer schön Kette rechts...


----------



## elmerfudd (6. März 2013)

@ Tom der Wüste; beneide uns net so sehr, du warst gestern net dabei. Das sollte dich eigentlich Glücklich machen


----------



## p00nage (6. März 2013)

So schlimm war's doch auch net, im Gegenteil als Training fand ich's Super? Heut niemand am Start ?


----------



## ericoli (6. März 2013)

@ wüstentom  zuwenig Ingwer u. Merettich     Freitag Sauna ich bin dabei  wir können ja eine Sauna-Thermen kombi machen -untenrum- und danach  Knallerbsen, immer und überall


----------



## elmerfudd (6. März 2013)

Häh, Prinzessin Schallupa knallen 

Freitag 20:00, wird ja SOO SCHÖÖN 

@ deserttom; komm auch, dann kannst uns Anstecken


----------



## Tomson (7. März 2013)

Backpfeifenfarm - morgen wir 20Uhr an der Kasse! Korbmarkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (8. März 2013)

Wird nicht schön, weil ich auch mitgeh


----------



## elmerfudd (8. März 2013)

Super, und der Hilfsbedürftige mit`m Karierten Hemd kommt auch. 
Das wird Soo Super Schöön


----------



## Tomson (8. März 2013)

Aufregend!!!


----------



## Tomson (8. März 2013)

Mimimimimimimimimi! Miau!


----------



## Tomson (8. März 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAvf-lyAF0o"]Mimimi - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Tomson (9. März 2013)

Nachdem ein Weibchen im Winter sein Revier verlassen hat, fliegt es in das Revier eines von ihm ausgewählten Männchens ein und sucht seine Nähe. Anfänglich stößt das Weibchen auf die Abwehr des Männchens, das es durch sein Imponiergehabe einschüchtern will. Dazu zeigt es mit angehobenem Kopf die rote Brust und schaukelt seinen Körper hin und her. Zudem trippelt es mit hochgestelltem Schwanz zur Seite und lässt einen heftigen Gesang hören. Daraufhin zeigt das Weibchen Infantilismus, um das Männchen durch Betteln, aber auch Zittern des Schwanzes und der Flügel zu beruhigen. Dabei lässt es mit gebeugtem Kopf einen leisen Gesang hören, bis es schließlich ins Gebüsch fliegt. Dieses Ritual wiederholt sich oft tagelang. Nachdem das Imponiergehabe nachgelassen und schließlich ganz aufhört hat, verteidigt das Paar sein Revier gemeinsam.

Oder? So wars doch? In Gebüsch geflogen? 
Heut oder morgen noch jemand fahren? Geheimtraining?


----------



## lowisbmx (11. März 2013)

Eigentlich möchte ich gerne meine Ruhe haben.......


----------



## elmerfudd (19. März 2013)

Jungs, könnt ihr auch den Frühling riechen 

Wie siehts bei uns rum auf den höhen aus, weiß da einer was.


----------



## Tomson (19. März 2013)

Ich riech ihn! Und überall Schmetterlinge! 
Schaut gut aus-WE "soft" fahren...am Fr davor Speicher füllen - Hummeln.


----------



## elmerfudd (19. März 2013)

Auja, ganz Hart Speicher füllen. Und gaaanz soft fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (20. März 2013)

Ich würde mich zu 99% anschließen ;-)


----------



## elmerfudd (20. März 2013)

So hoch % iges vertrag ich net


----------



## Iamaroadie (20. März 2013)

..........


----------



## elmerfudd (21. März 2013)

mimimimiih


----------



## ericoli (21. März 2013)

also Hummeln 20:00


----------



## Iamaroadie (21. März 2013)




----------



## Tomson (21. März 2013)




----------



## p00nage (24. März 2013)

Geht heut ne Tour?


----------



## Tomson (24. März 2013)

Wohl jeder für sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (26. März 2013)

Donnerstag SAUNA  20:00


----------



## Tomson (27. März 2013)




----------



## deserttom (27. März 2013)

Ab morgen werde ich geheim mit Training beginnen. Ich bin sooooo schlecht 
Wenn das Frühjahr nicht bald kommt werde ich wieder auswandern 
Ich hoffe Ihr habt den 19. in Eurem Kalender notiert!


----------



## Tomson (27. März 2013)




----------



## ericoli (27. März 2013)

deserttom schrieb:


> Ab morgen werde ich geheim mit Training beginnen. Ich bin sooooo schlecht
> Wenn das Frühjahr nicht bald kommt werde ich wieder auswandern
> Ich hoffe Ihr habt den 19. in Eurem Kalender notiert!



geh morgen mit in die Sauna


----------



## Tomson (29. März 2013)

Fahren!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (31. März 2013)

Morgen fahren ? den Osterhasen jagen   wer will mit, Elmer lass mich nicht allein in der Höhle( der Kilometerfresser  )  wir treffen uns in Staffelstein 10:30


----------



## Tomson (31. März 2013)




----------



## elmerfudd (31. März 2013)

@ Tomson; Nie nie wieder  Hölle, Kilometerfresser, Hölle.
 Au verdammt , meine Beine  


Morgen, wird so gut. Ich freu mich


----------



## Tomson (1. April 2013)




----------



## elmerfudd (1. April 2013)

sooo  schööön


----------



## deserttom (1. April 2013)

@ ericoli : ich habe es leider nicht geschafft .
gelobe Besserung......
Hoffe Ihr hattet Spaß und konntet Kilometer und Höhenmeter fressen 
Bei meiner schlechten Kondition hätte ich euch eh nur ausgebremst


----------



## Tomson (1. April 2013)

Oh ja, war schön!!!!

Bis bald!


----------



## ericoli (3. April 2013)

Hey Elmer morgen fahren ?? oder kann noch jemand anderes,   morgen ab Mittag  wie ist es ????


----------



## elmerfudd (4. April 2013)

Ich kann leider net


----------



## Tomson (4. April 2013)

Ich fahr lieber allein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (12. April 2013)

Hallo, Männer schönes WE. ich muss arbeiten, Tom wir sehen uns am Sonntag  @ Desserttom Sa. wird nix   tschüüüssss


----------



## elmerfudd (12. April 2013)

*tschüüüssss 	*


----------



## Tomson (13. April 2013)

Hallo!


----------



## elmerfudd (13. April 2013)

Mimimi


----------



## lowisbmx (17. April 2013)

RRRRRRRRRRassel!!!! Wann wir mal wieder alle fahren??


----------



## elmerfudd (17. April 2013)

Jetzt


----------



## deserttom (18. April 2013)

Hallo Jungs
Denkt an Morgen! Wer Lust hat.....ich würde mich freuen.
19 Uhr


----------



## Tomson (18. April 2013)

Tom! Ich habe alle heiss gemacht! Dein Fanclub wird vor Ort sein! Freu mich schon!


----------



## deserttom (18. April 2013)

super 
Ich freu mich auch .. , dann bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (20. April 2013)

War Super  Tom der Wüste, wann machen wir endlich ein Fahrtraining ???   Knallerbsenschmetterlinge Ole Ole - auf der Heimfahrt


----------



## elmerfudd (20. April 2013)

@ Wüstentom; Ich war leider Unpässlich  

@ Alle; Morgen, wir nach Ebneth. Hart fahren 

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Landratsamt Lif, Eric der Ölige du auch  ich freu mich. Des wird so SCHÖÖN


----------



## Tomson (20. April 2013)

Yes! 

Wüste: Danke, sehr geil!


----------



## p00nage (21. April 2013)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> @ Wüstentom; Ich war leider Unpässlich
> 
> @ Alle; Morgen, wir nach Ebneth. Hart fahren
> 
> Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Landratsamt Lif, Eric der Ölige du auch  ich freu mich. Des wird so SCHÖÖN



ich werd auch ersuchen am Start zu sein .


----------



## elmerfudd (21. April 2013)

*OHH*, es war ja *SOO SCHÖÖN*   ich kann eine Wiederhohlung nicht erwarten


----------



## p00nage (21. April 2013)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> *OHH*, es war ja *SOO SCHÖÖN*   ich kann eine Wiederhohlung nicht erwarten



Ich bin danach noch weiter gefahren ... danach das Wetter noch genutzt und ne Runde gegrillt :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (23. April 2013)

War wirklich super, macht Lust auf mehr!!

 @ericoli: Liegend schießen!!

 @tom: Fagot!


----------



## Tomson (23. April 2013)

:d


----------



## ericoli (29. April 2013)

1 Mai Fahren   oder liegend Schießen


----------



## Tomson (29. April 2013)

Ha! Geil! Wollt sowieso grad schreiben...

1. Mai 10:30Uhr Friedenslinde/Schwimmbad?! Dann gemütliche Runde! 

Wer? Oder?


----------



## elmerfudd (29. April 2013)

1. Mai 10:30Uhr Friedenslinde/Schwimmbad?!

Okay, von der Friedenslinde zum Schwimmbad. Bin dabei 

Freu mich


----------



## Tomson (29. April 2013)




----------



## deserttom (30. April 2013)

Ich bin übern 1. Mai am Gardasee zum Bikefestival .
somit kann ich leider nicht mitfahren.
Wetter soll ja ganz brauchbar werden für eure Tour


----------



## p00nage (30. April 2013)

Ich bin auch am Gardasee, ca14 Uhr geht's los.


----------



## deserttom (30. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am Gardasee, ca14 Uhr geht's los.


 
Ich fahre morgen erst nach Mittenwald um die Karwendelrunde zu fahren. Wetter schaut ganz gut aus! Frage ist nur wie viel Schnee noch auf den Bergen liegt.
Ab Donnerstag bin ich dann am SEE 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Riva


----------



## ericoli (30. April 2013)

OK 10:30       + - 15 min.      wie immer halt H........  H........ W...P...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (30. April 2013)

deserttom schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen erst nach Mittenwald um die Karwendelrunde zu fahren. Wetter schaut ganz gut aus! Frage ist nur wie viel Schnee noch auf den Bergen liegt.
> Ab Donnerstag bin ich dann am SEE
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Riva



Jo, mein Rad ist ja leicht zu erkennen ;-) viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## Tomson (30. April 2013)

Ericoli ich freu mich so!!!!


----------



## deserttom (20. Juni 2013)

war gestern eine schöne Feierabendrunde


----------



## ericoli (25. Juni 2013)

Stimmt , nä. Woche fahrn wir mal wieder


----------



## elmerfudd (25. Juni 2013)

Hä, wieso. Rennen sind gefahren, Saison is rum. Jetzt wird zum Gemütlichen Teil übergegangen  und  bis zum :kotz:


----------



## ericoli (26. Juni 2013)

OK


----------



## ericoli (28. Juni 2013)

Alles Stricher


----------



## ericoli (28. Juni 2013)

nä woche abends Fire-abendrunden ?


----------



## deserttom (28. Juni 2013)

ich bin dabei .
Kann jeden Tag außer Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (29. Juni 2013)

Abgemacht.


----------



## ericoli (1. Juli 2013)

Morgen fahren wer hat Lust Fragezeichen


----------



## elmerfudd (1. Juli 2013)

Wann, Wo, Wer, Warum 

War Gestern Abend zufällig bei dir, dann musste ich woanders meine Dopamine auffüllen . Hab dann in Ebensfeld an Expresso getrinkt


----------



## ericoli (1. Juli 2013)

Abends fireabend eben Staffel Berg


----------



## deserttom (2. Juli 2013)

@ ericoli: sorry bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Geht heute leider nicht


----------



## Tomson (4. Juli 2013)

Ich bin unterwegs....nächste Woche Ausfahrt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (9. Juli 2013)

Ericoliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## ericoli (16. Juli 2013)

geht die woche mal was, abends


----------



## ericoli (29. Oktober 2013)




----------



## elmerfudd (29. Oktober 2013)

Säsn, warum lachst du. Hast du dir die Bilder vom Rennbericht in Spalt angeguggt. Da is so`n Dicker Bomber, der kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Tomson (29. Oktober 2013)




----------



## deserttom (29. Oktober 2013)

Jungs ich vermisse euch


----------



## deserttom (29. Oktober 2013)

wir sollten auf alle Fälle irgendwo einen Jahresabschluss durchziehen.
Ein Bierchen geht immer


----------



## elmerfudd (29. Oktober 2013)

Aha, kaum wird das Wetter a bissl schlechter, hocken alle vorm PC statt zu fahrn

@ Wüstentom; Na klar, aber Saisonabschluß dauert ja noch. Aber wir könnten vorher schon mal ne Runde radln. Sozusagen zum Üben


----------



## Tomson (3. November 2013)




----------



## deserttom (6. November 2013)

Jungs wie schaut es mit einem "Arbeitsfrühstück" beim M-Schlager aus?
Morgen 10 Uhr? Oder Freitag selbe Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (6. November 2013)

Morgen 10:00 hört sich doch gut an    Freitag abend Sauna ?


----------



## deserttom (6. November 2013)

@ ericoli: ich bin dann Morgen um 10 beim M-Schlager .
Freitag Sauna geht bei mir leider nicht


----------



## ericoli (6. November 2013)

abgemacht


----------



## elmerfudd (6. November 2013)

Öliger Eric...Happy Butzeltag  

Morgen beim Blechbatscher bin ich leider Raus. Ich muß Meilen machen
Aber ich wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## Tomson (6. November 2013)




----------



## ericoli (7. November 2013)

@ Elmer, Sa. abend ? bei mir ?


----------



## elmerfudd (7. November 2013)

Selbstverfreilich  Freu mich scho wird ja soo schöön


----------



## ericoli (8. November 2013)




----------



## Tomson (8. November 2013)

Morgen wird so  oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (8. November 2013)

Du mußt erst mal den Staffelberg hoch Rennen  und vielleicht steh ich irgendwo versteckt hinter nem Baum und stell dir ein Bein


----------



## Tomson (8. November 2013)




----------



## deserttom (8. November 2013)

servus Jungs 
@ ericoli: Morgen wann?


----------



## ericoli (8. November 2013)

@ Deserttom 20:00 wird lustig,  @ Elmer wir stellen uns beide hinter die Bäume


----------



## elmerfudd (8. November 2013)

Willst mit?
Wann und wo treffen wir uns . Aber nur mit Radl. 

Evtl. hat ja noch jemand Lust


----------



## Tomson (9. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (19. November 2013)

am Wochenende fahren jemand oder Therme? Oder alles?


----------



## Tomson (19. November 2013)

oder nix


----------



## dirtman76 (22. November 2013)

Habe d'Ehre!

Bin morgen (Sa.) geschäftlich in LIF und werde das Bike mal mit einpacken. Ist bei Euch was in Planung? Eine schöne Runde durch den Gottesgarten wäre eine feine Geschichte.


----------



## ericoli (22. November 2013)

Morgen is bei mir eher schlecht mit fahren,   aber abends Bockbieranstich in Coburg hat jemand Bock


----------



## Tomson (23. November 2013)

Bock


----------



## ericoli (6. Dezember 2013)

heut Abend Sauna  ?? jemand Lust 20:00


----------



## ericoli (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## elmerfudd (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
von mir auch ein schönes Fest und besinnliche Feiertage


----------



## ericoli (22. Dezember 2013)

Elmer morgen Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## Tomson (24. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (11. Januar 2014)

fährt noch jemand Fahrrad hier?


----------



## elmerfudd (11. Januar 2014)

NOPE


----------



## ericoli (12. Januar 2014)

am Mittwoch Nightride 18:00 wir alle mal wieder


----------



## ericoli (12. Januar 2014)

ladet eure Lampen ,ihr Lichter


----------



## elmerfudd (12. Januar 2014)

Why not...ich lade mein Lämpchen vorsichtshalber mal, weiß aber noch net ob ich mitgeh


----------



## Tomson (12. Januar 2014)




----------



## elmerfudd (15. Januar 2014)

Bin leider raus


----------



## Tomson (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo wach, Elmer?! Alle sind raus! Verdammt! Niemand will mit mir fahren!


----------



## elmerfudd (16. Januar 2014)

Na klar bin ich jetzt wach...kann ja wieder ausschlafen 
Ich fahr doch mit dir...manchmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (16. Januar 2014)

Ich fahr doch auch mit dir- SO RICHTIG- ALLES


----------



## elmerfudd (16. Januar 2014)

Genau, der Jammert bloß wieder auf hohem Niveau der weiß garnet was er an uns hat.
Oder er weiß es, und is insgeheim doch froh das er uns so selten sieht


----------



## Tomson (16. Januar 2014)

Schnell nochmal allein an die Luft jetzt


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2014)

Moin. Komme aus dem ldkr. Bamberg. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn in der regel? Was fahrt ihr? Technisch? CC?

Grüße


----------



## ericoli (22. Januar 2014)

Immer  "Technisch"-  wir treffen uns am liebsten gar nicht   fahren aber trotzdem ab und zu zusammen   wir schreiben wenn was zusammengeht   oder Jungs


----------



## Tomson (22. Januar 2014)

was denn ericoliokbald wir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (28. Januar 2014)

mit den anderen Jungs   Mittwoch ??


----------



## Tomson (28. Januar 2014)

s. Kommentar bei den "Anderen"!


----------



## ericoli (28. Januar 2014)

s. Kommentar bei den "Anderen"!


----------



## Tomson (29. Januar 2014)




----------



## ericoli (4. Februar 2014)

Samstag ne kleine Runde ????


----------



## Tomson (20. Februar 2014)

Samstag Ausfahrt?


----------



## lowisbmx (28. Februar 2014)

Sonntag früh Ausfahrt??


----------



## Tomson (2. März 2014)




----------



## ericoli (2. März 2014)

Ich wieder mal ARBEITEN am WE


----------



## Itzgrounder (14. April 2014)

Letzter Beitrag vor einem Monat. Respekt. Ihr fahrt doch auch mehr, als das Ihr hier was schreibt 

Folgendes: Paar Jungs aus Bischberg um Kalle79 und paar (aktuell 4) Jungs aus dem schönsten Tal der Welt (Itzgrund ) werden am Karfreitag zum Ochsenkopf fahren. Abfahrt is bei den Bischbergern geplant um 9:30 in Bischberg. Ich denk mal, wir starten dann hier so um 9 beim deserttom.
Wenn Ihr Bock habt - kommt mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (14. April 2014)

nimm dir Protektoren mit


----------



## ericoli (14. April 2014)

Hals und Beinbruch  viel Spasssss


----------



## Itzgrounder (14. April 2014)

Am Start


----------



## ericoli (17. April 2014)

Samstag jemand Lust zum Biken ??


----------



## elmerfudd (17. April 2014)

Ich fahr jetzt scho


----------



## ericoli (18. April 2014)

Samstag mein ich


----------



## elmerfudd (18. April 2014)

Schon mal den Bericht angeguggt 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04...lle-informationen-zum-start-pressemitteilung/


----------



## ericoli (18. April 2014)

Ja hab ich , Samstag sag ich VERDAMMT


----------



## ericoli (9. Mai 2014)

Morgen Jemand  Biken   ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (9. Mai 2014)

Ja 
wir starten bei mir und es geht Richtung Thüringen.
Abfahrt 1300


----------



## Tomson (12. Mai 2014)

Oha! Wie wars??? Bald wir!!!!


----------



## Tomson (1. Juni 2014)

So schön wars!?


----------



## Itzgrounder (1. Juni 2014)

Wessen Haus wollt ich nochmal anzünden ?


----------



## Tomson (1. Juni 2014)

Ericoli´s!!!!


----------



## Itzgrounder (1. Juni 2014)

Ach ja...!

Danke 

Hatte ich vor lauter Sauerstoffmangel schon wieder vergessen. Wo ist eigentlich das Sauerstoffzelt geblieben ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (1. Juni 2014)

des steht doch oben  flach nauf!


----------



## Itzgrounder (1. Juni 2014)

Mist, da muss ich wohl nochmal nauf - aber flach


----------



## ericoli (2. Juni 2014)

flach nauf  Sauerstoffzelt  Penthouse   es war so schön


----------



## elmerfudd (26. Juni 2014)

Ich wünsche allen Alpencrossies Sauviel Spaß  und net ganz so viel Regen


----------



## elmerfudd (14. Juli 2014)

So jetzt sind wir wieder da wo wir hingehören...auf Seite EINS

@ericoli; wie is die Woche, geht was?


----------



## ericoli (15. Juli 2014)

Ja evtl Donnerstag abend ma schauen


----------



## ericoli (24. Juli 2014)

Elmer  morgen weng fahren Nachmittag ?


----------



## Racing-Mike (22. Januar 2015)

Ist hier noch was los? Fahr eigentlich Rennrad aber bin auch von Zeit zu Zeit in der Umgebung um Staffelstein mit dem MTB unterwegs und allein is doch irgendwie langweilig


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

Logisch is hier noch was los    wir sind nur alle grad am Bilderrätseln


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

oder am Trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (23. Januar 2015)

Oder aufm Sofa beim Schoki und Chips mampfen


----------



## Racing-Mike (23. Januar 2015)

elmerfudd schrieb:


> Oder aufm Sofa beim Schoki und Chips mampfen


Das klingt vernünftig ^^ war grad mit dem Renner unterwegs der Spaßfaktor ist gering ;-)


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

Spassss ist was IHR draus macht


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

@elmerfudd	Grüße     gehen wir mal zum M-schlager auf an  Kaffee  oder woanders hin


----------



## elmerfudd (23. Januar 2015)

Klar why not...brauch bloß nen Fahrer. Mitm Fahren hab ich im moment ein Problem


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2015)

Ericoli holt uns beide!?!?!?


----------



## elmerfudd (23. Januar 2015)

Juhuu


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

Abgemacht   aber Tom ich dachte zb. an Montag früh


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2015)

Verdammt!  Du weisst doch! Wie wäre es ein ander Mal  für die Normalarbeiter! 

Aloah 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (23. Januar 2015)

@ oli; oder wir machen ein treffen für Kranke und Pfleger  und lassen die Workaholics aussen vor


----------



## ericoli (23. Januar 2015)

Gerne- ich ruf dich mal an Montag- vormittag wär gut


----------



## Tomson (23. Januar 2015)




----------



## elmerfudd (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## elmerfudd (30. November 2016)

HAAAAAALLOOOOOOO


----------



## rebirth (30. November 2016)

ui, leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarstenP (1. Dezember 2016)

Lebt muss aber noch beatmet werden


----------



## derwaaal (1. Dezember 2016)

KarstenP schrieb:


> Lebt muss aber noch beatmet werden


mit frischer Trailluft


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Dezember 2016)

Da war ich bloß mal zu Fuß  Würd i mir ah gern mal mit Rad anschauen


----------



## ericoli (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo  Elmer  
wer war wo zu Fuß


----------



## ericoli (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Karsten  du auch hier


----------



## ericoli (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo natürlich auch an Josch und derwaaal    unbekannterweise


----------



## KarstenP (2. Dezember 2016)

ericoli schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten  du auch hier


Jepp da schaust gell


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2016)

@JohSch wo meinst?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Dezember 2016)

Da "oben" halt - ich war zwischen Kloster Banz, Vierzehnheiligen und dem Staffelberg unterwegs, aber halt zu Fuß - und wie´s so ist, hab ich mir gedacht "mei wie wärs mit dem Rad"


----------



## ericoli (4. Dezember 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Da "oben" halt - ich war zwischen Kloster Banz, Vierzehnheiligen und dem Staffelberg unterwegs, aber halt zu Fuß - und wie´s so ist, hab ich mir gedacht "mei wie wärs mit dem Rad"


Es ist "Göttlich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

